# Bell Tree Direct - 3.20.21 - New Horizons' 1 Year and Coming Soon on TBT...



## Jeremy

Good afternoon and welcome to our latest Bell Tree Direct. Today's Direct is a smaller one, but we have a few TBT teasers on this special day, the one year anniversary of New Horizons' release.


*Animal Crossing: New Horizons Turns One*​
Animal Crossing: New Horizons is now a year old! Has it really been that long? While the COVID-19 pandemic has disrupted so many of our lives, New Horizons released at the perfect time to an offer an escape from the real world. Hopefully you've all found some peace on your new islands.




New Horizons quickly became the best selling game of the Animal Crossing series, which started about two decades ago. Some of us have been here from the beginning when the game was far less mainstream. A lot has changed since then. To those who have have joined with this New Horizons wave, welcome! We hope you've been liking the game and the forum so far!

For more 1-year anniversary discussions, check out the threads created by the community in the New Horizons board, such as the "share your fondest memories thread" and "your map: then vs. now."


*Expressing Your Opinions as Passionate Fans*​
From before New Horizons was released and with each announced update, there have been some very passionate opinions expressed about the game. People are expressing their passion for Animal Crossing in different ways and sometimes this can clash. We would like to remind everyone to not get too carried away and remember that we all love Animal Crossing and want it to succeed!

While New Horizons still seems to be missing some content, it's a very polished and well-made game in other ways. It may not be a perfect game to all of us, but it has added huge features and the biggest graphics improvements of the series, while reaching the largest audience by far. Some players may be very defensive about their love for the game and are sick of criticism after each update. Others may see the criticism as a chance for Nintendo to notice and make the changes they'd like to see. These are very different approaches, but we are all fans and should all try our hardest to understand where other people are coming from. Animal Crossing: New Horizons is a great game, but we'd all still like to see Nintendo add some of these missing features! (I want gyroids.)


*The Bell Tree Forums Survey March 2021*​
Last May we posted a survey about the game, trading in the game, and online communities. One of the questions asked how important you thought some of the features in the game would be to you in 2021. We are here with our follow-up survey, which will also ask about your overall opinions on how New Horizons has turned out after a year of updates.

Click here to go to the survey!

You'll get 30 bells for completing it, but please put only your username exactly as it's spelled at the end of the survey to be sure that the bells get to you. Thanks!


*TBT's Theme Update: Coming Soon*​
For those of you who remember the previous version of the forum we moved from last year, we had a theme that constantly changed with the seasons and time of day. While a few other Animal Crossing websites cycle their look between the four seasons, we went to the next level by also changing from light to dark with day and night. As promised, season and time changing is coming back to our current version of TBT soon. However, this time we decided to go even further than before! Instead of four cycled seasons, we'll have _twenty-four_.




In addition, day and night will slowly transition, so you may not even notice as it gets darker until you start to see the sun setting or the stars in the sky. We often like to go a little crazy with these projects at The Bell Tree, so we hope you'll enjoy it when it goes live... soon.


*TBT's Easter 2021: Coming Soon*​
He's back! Zipper T. Bunny, one of TBT's greatest nightmare-inducing heroes/villains, unexpectedly visited us last Halloween and held another one of his (in)famous egg hunts on the forum after skipping it last Easter. Now the egg hunt is coming back to its original Easter date, so get ready for this two-day event on *Saturday April 3rd and Sunday April 4th.* We'll also be hosting a side event for Easter that will be starting a week from now on *March 27th.*




Good luck!


*St. Patrick's Day Raffle Winners*​
This past Wednesday we held a special collectible raffle for St. Patrick's Day. We're giving away 10 Spring Shamrock and 5 Kaleidoclover collectibles! As promised, the winners will now be announced!







*Spring Shamrock Winners*
_Donut_, Equity, Emolga59, piske, Bluelady, jadetine, kiwikenobi, onionboy98, mayor_christin, Ganucci

*Kaleidoclover Winners*
Jhine7, SarahSays, Aurita, sushicatlikesart, Oldcatlady

Congrats to our 15 winners and better luck next time to the other 200+ participants! Winners, check your inventories later tonight for the new collectibles. I'll also post an update in this thread once they are distributed.


*Other Small Changes and Future Updates*​
An unwritten rule of the forum has now been made official. The following line has been added to the types of posts that aren't allowed under the post quality section: "Text that contains entirely non-English languages without translation." This is an English language forum and users and moderators may not know other languages, which is why we ask that all posts are written in English.

This Direct is just about wrapped up, but while we're talking about things coming soon to TBT, there are a couple of other updates on the horizon that we'll announce more details about in the future. First, we'll have a few staff changes to announce including open applications for new staff members and the replacement of our old "sages" group for retired staff. Our retired staff have been waiting for several months while this has been delayed for other projects like the upcoming theme updates we announced above. Thanks for being patient!

Another change in the coming months is that we'll be updating the forum software to XenForo 2.2 (from the current 2.1). This will change a few of the everyday forum tools you use like the text editor and it will also allow us to add a few new features. We'll post more information about this in the future, including the planned date since there will be some downtime while the update happens.


*Shop Restock*​
Some of our regular, but rarer shop collectibles have been restocked! Check the Shop for freshly stocked fruit, flowers, the New Leaf "house" rune collectibles, and more. We will continue stocking a few more over the next day or two.


*Free Bells!*​
Our TBT Direct forum bell giveaway is back! Click the link below to receive *50 bells* for free. Feel free to use them towards anything you'd like, but the giveaway link will expire after one week.

Click here to receive your 50 Bells!
​
We're glad you're all still here after a full year of New Horizons and we hope you'll enjoy these new features and events coming to The Bell Tree soon!


----------



## BungoTheElf

THEMESARE BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KittenNoir

Thank you for the bells


----------



## DerpyOnion

Wow! This is great!


----------



## jiny

IM EXCITED FOR THE EGG HUNT YESSS
and tysm for the bells!!!!


----------



## Aurita

AAAAAHHHH OMG I WON A KALEIDOCLOVER??? 

ty for the bells & excited for the egg hunt!!


----------



## AlyssaAC

Omg! Thanks so much for the restock! I’ve been wanting a chocolate cake collectible again for awhile! Also, thanks for the bells!


----------



## LadyDestani

Thank you for the bells! I'm excited for the new theme updates and the Egg Hunt! You all are doing a fantastic job!


----------



## xara

me celebrating as soon as i saw this thread:





first off, a _huge_ congrats to all of the raffle winners and another thank you to staff for hosting it! i’m also so, so pumped that themes will be returning soon! i’ve really missed seeing the day n night cycle and even after all these months, it’s still so jarring to see the daytime theme when i’m browsing the forums at like,, 3am . also i’m literally shaking at the thought of another egg hunt LMAO but i’m still excited and can’t wait to see what’ll be starting on the 27th, too!

also i’m literally losing my mind over the restock????? i’ve been here almost 6 years and i don’t think i’ve ever been active during a regular shop restock. :’o i’m broke as hell now but i managed to snag a peach and apple collectible, the last two fruit collectibles that i needed!! i’m super happy to be able to add them to my collection and am feeling super grateful! thank you for all that you do, tbt staff!!


----------



## Lavamaize

WOW! 24 different season cycles! I'm so excited for the banners time and season changing!


----------



## deana

ALL HAIL ZIPPER!!! 

I'm also really excited to see how the seasonal themes are going to look! Could we be live in time for cherry blossom season perhaps... 

Also thanks for the free bells and congrats to the raffle winners!!


----------



## Nkosazana

Sold out already? Ugh ;_;


Thanks for the bells though! I'll pass on the egg hunt like i do every year as last time i participated i got frustrated.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

How do you all get so fast to the shop and buy those collectibles, I swear all houses were already gone when I went there, please teach me your secret. At least I got a Chocolate cake, which is a nice addition to my other cakes.

Btw, I love the creepy Zipper art, this is just pure perfection. Also thanks for the bells!


----------



## BluebearL

Lots of exciting announcements here- thank you very much staff! Very excited to see the new banners and the shop restocks are great.


----------



## daringred_

ah, i'm excited for the day/night cycle! i'm too 'new' a member to have been around when it was originally a thing, and it'll be nice to have a darker theme that doesn't blind me at night. (haha, no offense!) 

both dreading and excited for the egg hunt. i think someone said the halloween one was the easiest version of the event so far, but i know a lot of people still found it incredibly difficult and got frustrated (myself included), so hopefully it's been made at least slightly easier once again this time. going to give it a shot either way if the collectibles involved are cute. we'll see whether or not i come to regret that choice lmao. 

also thanks for the free bells!


----------



## Aniko

Yay! Another Egg Hunt, I'm SUPER EGGCITED, even if I know I will feel despair, anger and frustration at some times


----------



## JellyBeans

daylight cycles and a new event in the same direct?? staff you spoil us you really do. super excited for everything!!


----------



## Matt0106

Thank you so much for restocking the shop's cherries and the free bells! I've thought about having a full line of cherries for a while since it's my favourite AC fruit, but never had the right opportunity to do so


----------



## LambdaDelta

congrats to the winners

also, this seasonal+day/night cycle update seems like it's gonna be a phenomonal change from tbt 2.0. massive props to everyone on the team that helped to pull it of


----------



## The Pennifer

Congratulations to all the winners!! 
Thank you for the bells and shop updates and the opportunity to spread some love by filling out the survey


----------



## King koopa

Congrats to the winners and I hope you got what you wanted!
The egg hunt seems fun, can't wait for that. 
Also thank you for the free bells


----------



## LambdaDelta

also also, yay easter

(I don't know how the hell I'm gonna get all the new eggs this year, with my currently available funds. rip, need another fair with new pricey collectibles I don't care about or something)


----------



## King koopa

LambdaDelta said:


> also also, yay easter
> 
> (I don't know how the hell I'm gonna get all the new eggs this year, with my currently available funds. rip, need another fair with new pricey collectibles I don't care about or something)


Wait, eggs cost money?(I joined in August so I missed the egg hunt, rip)


----------



## LittleMissPanda

This is really neat news! I loved the time/seasonal alternating backgrounds, I missed it a lot  it's going to be real pleasant visiting the forum in the evenings again.

Thank you for the free bells! And heya Jack the Zipper, long time no see  can't wait to suffer through immeasurable hours again hunting down eggs!


----------



## Midoriya

Congrats to the St. Patrick’s Day raffle winners!

I’m also SUPER excited for the day and night themes to be returning, as well as the seasonal themes to be added.  It will definitely add a lot more to the ambience and feel of the forum.

The other changes plus the Easter egg event coming up are all nice and well.  The shop restock is much appreciated too (I won’t be buying anything myself as I’m saving up my funds for now, but glad that others are able to now!).

Thank you for all you do, staff!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Koopadude100 said:


> Wait, eggs cost money?(I joined in August so I missed the egg hunt, rip)


they cost egg currency you have to solve riddles and find or input a code etc to earn, which you then spend on the shop to purchase the egg collectibles

but there's never enough currency to be able to purchase one of every tradeable  egg, even if you manage to solve all the clues. so the rest need to be bought/traded for secondhand

and then if you solve every clue first, you can purchase the golden egg. which that requires you to spend all of your egg currency, which means you then have to get all the tradable eggs secondhand

also, ever since the 2016 event, all eggs aside from the annual golden have always been new. so I'm not banking on the staff giving me a break with there being like only 3 new eggs and 2 rereleased ones or something, much as I'd love them to


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm so excited for the egg hunt!! Thank you for the free bells!!


----------



## King koopa

LambdaDelta said:


> they cost egg currency you have to solve riddles and find or input a code etc to earn, which you then spend on the shop to purchase the egg collectibles
> 
> but there's never enough currency to be able to purchase one of every tradeable  egg, even if you manage to solve all the clues. so the rest need to be bought/traded for secondhand
> 
> and then if you solve every clue first, you can purchase the golden egg. which that requires you to spend all of your egg currency, which means you then have to get all the tradable eggs secondhand
> 
> also, ever since the 2016 event, all eggs aside from the annual golden have always been new. so I'm not banking on the staff giving me a break with there being like only 3 new eggs and 2 rereleased ones, or something, much as I'd love them to


Oh, I get it now.


----------



## Nefarious

Congrats to the winners!

Looking forward to the return of the season and time cycles. Truly did miss it when browsing at 4 in the morning haha.

I'm going to be out of state when the hunt happens so that's going to be _eggtra_ fun. :'^D
_Eggcited _to see what kind of eggs we will be getting this time around nonetheless!


----------



## xSuperMario64x

oh no I still haven't recovered from the Halloweaster egg hunt lol

still, tysm for the free tbt! I'm broke after buying that purple feather lmaooo
also yay the day/night transition is finally coming back!!


----------



## kiwikenobi

I'm so happy that I won the spring shamrock! I already have a kaleidoclover from the last time they were available, but I had no shamrocks. Now I have one. And St. Patrick's Day is my birthday, so I feel extra lucky to have both of the collectibles themed for that day now. ^_^


----------



## King koopa

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm so happy that I won the spring shamrock! I already have a kaleidoclover from the last time they were available, but I had no shamrocks. Now I have one. And St. Patrick's Day is my birthday, so I feel extra lucky to have both of the collectibles themed for that day now. ^_^


Happy belated birthday!


----------



## ```

Big congratulations to the winners of the raffle!

It's going to be very egg-citing to search for the eggs that Zipper has in store for us...I'm super egg-cited for the upcoming Easter event!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Ah yes, the rightful ruler of The Bell Tree is returning. Praise be!  ​


----------



## Plainbluetees

Congrats to St. Patrick’s day winners, and I can’t wait to see the new updates!


----------



## Foreverfox

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm so happy that I won the spring shamrock! I already have a kaleidoclover from the last time they were available, but I had no shamrocks. Now I have one. And St. Patrick's Day is my birthday, so I feel extra lucky to have both of the collectibles themed for that day now. ^_^


Aw yay! Happy belated birthday! Glad you got the one that you didn't have!


----------



## Jhine7

Oh wow! Shocked to see my name up there as one of the winners  first time, thanks so much!!

Also, thanks for the free bells and looking forward to the egg hunt! Going to be a fun time!


----------



## xara

kiwikenobi said:


> I'm so happy that I won the spring shamrock! I already have a kaleidoclover from the last time they were available, but I had no shamrocks. Now I have one. And St. Patrick's Day is my birthday, so I feel extra lucky to have both of the collectibles themed for that day now. ^_^



happy belated birthday!! i hope it was an amazing one and congrats on the shamrock!


----------



## Antonio

*Hyped for the theme. *scared for the Easter tree


----------



## Snowesque

Excited to hunt for eggs again!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm dreading Easter 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2021

WAIT NO THE EASTER CHALLENGE AGAIN I DIDN'T DO WELL LAST TIME IT WAS A CURSE 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 20, 2021

Also rng are you going to bless me with a win for once? L is so not my letter  congrats to the winners lol


----------



## amemome

congrats raffle winners! eggcited for easter  Thanks staff for always putting together great events.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Oh wait the houses are coming back? I'mma buy the cute houses !! Will they be restocked today?


----------



## lieryl

congrats to the winners! (especially @Emolga59 i love you homie i hope ur doing well <33) 

the previous egg hunt felt like yesterday i’m not ready for more pain :,)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

lieryl said:


> congrats to the winners! (especially @Emolga59 i love you homie i hope ur doing well <33)
> 
> the previous egg hunt felt like yesterday i’m not ready for more pain :,)


*Insert internal sobbing here* the egg event gives me more pain that it should lol


----------



## Lightspring

Sweetley said:


> How do you all get so fast to the shop and buy those collectibles, I swear all houses were already gone when I went there, please teach me your secret. At least I got a Chocolate cake, which is a nice addition to my other cakes.
> 
> Btw, I love the creepy Zipper art, this is just pure perfection. Also thanks for the bells!


I agree, I wish that there was a way to find out if more house collectibles have been restocked. Is there an exact amount of days and specific times that the returning collectibles will be restocked? Thanks for all that you do, staff!


----------



## jadetine

Hey wait,  jadetine,  that's me. I won something in a raffle! Yayyyyy! *heel kick* high five @mayor_christin  clover buddies!

This year has been bittersweet,  and although ACNH helped me survive it,  TBT helped me appreciate so much more. Thank you, friends.

Now to fog up the shop windows with my breath until those Japanese houses restock.

And that Zipper guy is the stuff of nightmares.


----------



## Bluelady

Yay! Thank you staff for the Spring Shamrock and bells! This has made my day much better. On a side note, I'm glad that themes are back.


----------



## SarahSays

Yay! Can’t wait for this Easter hunt! Still haven’t recovered from the last one!

Thank you for the Kaleidoclover! Hoping it will bring me some luck on my dreamie hunt (I’m on day 10) 

Thankful for the people in this community. Here’s to another year of AC!


----------



## Jeremy

@_Donut_, @Equity, @Emolga59, @piske, @Bluelady, @jadetine, @kiwikenobi, @onionboy98, @mayor_christin, @Ganucci, @Jhine7, @SarahSays, @Aurita, @sushicatlikesart, @Oldcatlady the shamrocks/clovers have been distributed from the raffle! You should now see them in your inventories.


----------



## Jacob

Cool direct :]


----------



## Kattea

Super excited for the easter hunt, can't wait to see the lovely eggs! Thanks for organizing two in one year. <3


----------



## Imbri

Thank you for the bells, the upcoming events and changes sound amazing, so thanks for all your hard work, Staff, and congratulations to the raffle winners!


----------



## Sharksheep

Congrats to the raffle winners! 

I'm excited and dreading the egg hunts. It was fun but a stressful few days trying to figure out the clues.

Debating if I want to buy the tulips or lilies. My worry is that I'll just end up hoarding them and never use them for anything


----------



## tiffanistarr

Awe! Congrats winners! Can't wait for the Easter event this year. Sounds like there are a lot of fun things coming to TBT, so exciting!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr

Congrats to the winners! I didn't get a shamrock but the 50 tbt is nice, and I was lucky enough to nab me a peach!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

i want those houses i shall watch the shop all night 0w0


----------



## _Donut_

First time winning a collectible, yaaay  
Lots of exciting news to look forward to, can't wait!


----------



## Nougat

thanks for the bells! looking forward to the egg hunt


----------



## Alienfish

Congrats to the winners 

Filled out survey so thanks for current and future bells 

A question about the new rule, does that include like lyrics/quotes etc. you can have in signatures/user titles too, or just forum posts in general providing people don't post cuss/bad words etc?


----------



## Lt.Savior

Thank you dear Bell Tree! 50 Bells wowsies...


----------



## mogyay

congrats to the raffle winners & ty for the tbt


----------



## mocha.

What a year it’s been!
So grateful for this wonderful community and all the staff who put so much effort into unique events and activities. Can’t believe the next egg hunt has come around so quickly 

Congrats to the raffle winners! 
now to keep my fingers crossed in the hope that I can snag a house collectible...


----------



## Ganucci

I can’t believe I won! Thanks so much mod team for this and all your work on TBT! I am very very excited for the new theme since my favorite part of Animal Crossing is the changing colors of the seasons. This is going to be another great year of New Horizons!


----------



## Sheep Villager

Quick question about the upcoming egg hunt...

Will the search feature be enabled? I know last year it was, but from what I gathered that was a mistake and it was supposed to be disabled.
I'd personally really like the search feature to remain active during the egg hunt. The hunt felt difficult enough even with it enabled... can't imagine how difficult it would be without it.​


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> also, ever since the 2016 event, all eggs aside from the annual golden have always been new. so I'm not banking on the staff giving me a break with there being like only 3 new eggs and 2 rereleased ones or something, much as I'd love them to


right? it would be nice if they could re-release some of the older ones so newer members (and poor ppl such as myself) have a shot at them!


----------



## piske

TYSM! Great direct


----------



## mayor_christin

I am so surprised!! I never expected to actually win. Thank you so much to everyone who is part of the awesome community here on TBT


----------



## Valzed

Congrats to the raffle winners! I can't believe it's been a year with New Horizons. I'm so glad I found this forum back in 2017 when I picked up New Leaf. I've met so many kind, helpful & friendly people through this forum. I've loved seeing all the new members and hearing their thoughts, hopes, dreams & achievements in NH. I'm so grateful to the amazing staff we've had that have not only weathered the switch to a new hosting site but the release of NH on top of a pandemic. You're all incredible! I'm so looking forward to the new changes & new events. Here's to more NH & forum fun together!

Oh, no! He's back to kill more of my brain cells. But I'm still recovering from Halloween! I could just not take part in the Egg Hunt. Yeah, that's what I'll do. I'm a grown a$$ adult. I can just not participate... but... he pulls you in with awesome egg collectibles. Argh! Curse you, Zipper T. Bunny!


----------



## Kirbyz

congrats to all the winners and YESSSS the egg hunt’s back, im so excited ahh!!!!

and also thank you for the generous amount of bells!


----------



## StitchesFan308

Congratulations to the raffle winners! And thank you for the TBT  Excited about the new version of the day and night cycle, too!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

haha, all the houses got snatched in like 5 minutes lol. i’ll get one next time (•̀ᴗ•́)و ̑̑


----------



## Cosmic-chan

WHEN THE HOUSES GETTING RESTOCKED I really want one

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021

Woah caps lock


----------



## xara

and here we thought the egg hunts were the true villain,,,, turns out it’s the house restocks.


----------



## deana

I managed to witness the apples in stock but I have yet to see a house in there 

I just want a little *ど*


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> and here we thought the egg hunts were the true villain,,,, turns out it’s the house restocks.
> 
> View attachment 362952


I know right? 5 minutes ago all the houses were in full stock but now they are sold out. (I especially want a blue one because I'm thinking of having a blue collectible lineup)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Me @ the staff and the restocks rn


----------



## Nefarious

_Getting a tiny house or a Mori is going to be next to impossible. _


----------



## -Lumi-

NefariousKing said:


> _Getting a tiny house or a Mori is going to be next to impossible. _



Right  I just want a tiny house they’re so cute


----------



## LambdaDelta

I would like to take a brief moment of my time to thank the staff for reminding me of just how ****ing godawful random unannounced restocks are


----------



## lana.

the one second im not wasting my life refreshing the shop i miss the mori restock 

i am happy i got one mori tho! i feel lucky to have gotten one


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> I would like to take a brief moment of my time to thank the staff for reminding me of just how ****ing godawful random unannounced restocks are


Yeah. I love the staff n all but I really wish they would tell us when they would restock the Collectibles. I can't just sit and reload my page over and over hoping I can get a collectible. I have more important things to do.


----------



## xara

LambdaDelta said:


> I would like to take a brief moment of my time to thank the staff for reminding me of just how ****ing godawful random unannounced restocks are



agreed! this is my first time being active during a regular shop restock and while i’m very grateful for the restock and the fact that i managed to snag some new flower and fruit collectibles but unannounced restocks are definitely just,, not sexy lol.


----------



## jiny

i just want one (1) mori collectible,,,,


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just want tiny house. That I'll probably sell later so I can get my name changed.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

The houses that I do want (yellow and green houses) are gonna be gone in 0.00000000002 seconds once another restock happens


----------



## Peach_Jam

Ooh a restock! I'd love to nab a cyan house or mori for future line ups, but we'll see how that goes ;u;


----------



## SpaceTokki77

can we pleeeaase get a small hint about when the next restock will be?


----------



## porkpie28

thanks for the bells looking forward to the Easter egg hunt


----------



## Jacob

I never realized how cheap the houses are in the shop ha


----------



## King koopa

SpaceTokki77 said:


> can we pleeeaase get a small hint about when the next restock will be?


Maybe it's seasonal? Like are there any collectibles sold out right now that are from bunny day?


----------



## LambdaDelta

no

in fact, this is the first actual restock in like 4 years


----------



## xSuperMario64x

LambdaDelta said:


> no
> 
> in fact, this is the first actual restock in like 4 years


yup they haven't done a house restock since June 2017


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Had there been restock did I miss it??


----------



## Lightspring

Milky star said:


> Had there been restock did I miss it??


No clue, and I was on a plane then.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Milky star said:


> Had there been restock did I miss it??


you can see when the last restock was based on the 'latest shop items' section on the front page

it always updates whenever any changes are made, including stock adjustments


----------



## Plainbluetees

Ahhh I keep missing restocks  

I just want one little house collectible from today but I can’t keep refreshing the page.  I missed the last house restock because I used the bathroom.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

We all love you staff and we'll love you more if you guys announced the restocks please and thank you !


----------



## deana

Okay I witnessed the houses that time    but it wasn't the one I wanted


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just want the red one 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021

Reload  at work


----------



## Kirbyz

i was literally like “ok it’s 7 something lemme go check shop” and then i got distracted by posting on a thread and i check and it shows the blue and pink one sold “1 minute ago” 

maybe i can catch it next time lmao


----------



## LambdaDelta

of course the restock happens in the brief interval I decide to step outside


----------



## Nefarious

House collectible restocks in a simulator for the Sanrio amiibo card release.

_Those pink and blue houses were gone as soon as I refreshed._


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bruh. I just want a house why is it so hard to get one?


----------



## LambdaDelta

NefariousKing said:


> House collectible restocks in a simulator for the Sanrio amiibo card release.


except I imported those for cheap years ago

certainly don't see me getting houses secondhand for cheap (please don't send me your houses, unless you really want to give me egg funds. I doubt anyone will do this, but just in case)


----------



## King koopa

Ok, that time i missed because I was eating dinner 
I don't mind if I can't get it in the shop because there are other ways


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Ah no someone will sell you a house for 1k-2k


----------



## -Lumi-

The restocks are stressing me out  I would also really love some sort of idea as to when things are getting restocked  I’ll spend ages reloading the shop and when I take a break or need to do something else I miss it


----------



## xara

not me missing another restock.  i was able to purchase a pink house from a kind user so at least i’ve got something to show for all that page refreshing that i’ve been doing. >_< it’s crazy how quickly the houses sell out although i guess that’s what happens when they haven’t been restocked in almost 4 years and they’re all valued at 1k+ tbt in the marketplace.


----------



## Halloqueen

SpaceTokki77 said:


> can we pleeeaase get a small hint about when the next restock will be?





Plainbluetees said:


> Ahhh I keep missing restocks
> 
> I just want one little house collectible from today but I can’t keep refreshing the page.  I missed the last house restock because I used the bathroom.





Milky star said:


> We all love you staff and we'll love you more if you guys announced the restocks please and thank you !


Don't really see what purpose announcing restocks would serve, at least in regard to the houses. They're so few in number, some only getting 1 added, and the most bountiful only being 6. By the time they made an announcement post, the restocked item would already have sold out, as has happened a few times already. Having advance knowledge is going to do little to nothing to aid anyone with such limited quantity.

Not to discourage anyone trying for these, keep up the effort if you truly want it, but I would advise against setting one's hopes too high. At least thus far, it's not like the fragments or plush collectibles from last year's Fair where they'd add 10 or 20 or more per restock.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Halloqueen said:


> Don't really see what purpose announcing restocks would serve, at least in regard to the houses. They're so few in number, some only getting 1 added, and the most bountiful only being 4. By the time they made an announcement post, the restocked item would already have sold out, as has happened a few times already. Having advance knowledge is going to do little to nothing to aid anyone with such limited quantity.
> 
> Not to discourage anyone trying for these, keep up the effort if you truly want it, but I would advise against setting one's hopes too high. At least thus far, it's not like the fragments or plush collectibles from last year's Fair where they'd add 10 or 20 or more per restock.


They restocked 6 pink houses


----------



## LambdaDelta

tbh, the houses have always sold out like this. the time difference since the last restock makes not a lick of difference

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



Halloqueen said:


> Don't really see what purpose announcing restocks would serve, at least in regard to the houses. They're so few in number, some only getting 1 added, and the most bountiful only being 4. By the time they made an announcement post, the restocked item would already have sold out, as has happened a few times already. Having advance knowledge is going to do little to nothing to aid anyone with such limited quantity.
> 
> Not to discourage anyone trying for these, keep up the effort if you truly want it, but I would advise against setting one's hopes too high. At least thus far, it's not like the fragments or plush collectibles from last year's Fair where they'd add 10 or 20 or more per restock.


less announce the restock and more advance announce an eta for a future restock

of course, then it still boils down to who has the best luck connecting and all

but at least then you don't have to waste hours refreshing lmao


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Dinosaurz said:


> They restocked 6 pink houses


Only 6 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021

I just wish we could get more items so everyone could get a collectible or announce the restocks so I don't have to reload lmao


----------



## Foreverfox

Me being glad I don't WANT a house.


----------



## deana

Even if they announced a restock for a specific time, there's always going to be some people who miss out because they aren't available at that time. There just isn't a perfect way to make it work for everyone. I do understand the frustration with refreshing though lol

I'm going to try for a house just because it would be cool to have one and I definitely can't afford the resellers prices but if I don't get one then no biggie. I do see pansies are in there now (thank you Jeremy) so maybe I'll grab a white pansy if I can't get a house


----------



## jiny

it seems i missed a restock while i was eating  
i got gifted a mori which i am extremely grateful for !! (thank u @lana. !!) so now i really wanna try and snag a cyan house  hopefully i can get one even if it means constantly refreshing the shop page


----------



## -Lumi-

deanapants said:


> Even if they announced a restock for a specific time, there's always going to be some people who miss out because they aren't available at that time. There just isn't a perfect way to make it work for everyone. I do understand the frustration with refreshing though lol
> 
> I'm going to try for a house just because it would be cool to have one and I definitely can't afford the resellers prices but if I don't get one then no biggie. _*I do see pansies are in there now (thank you Jeremy) so maybe I'll grab a white pansy if I can't get a house *_



I wonder if the roses will get a restock! I’d love some 2021 common roses


----------



## xara

ah, pansies are available now! i’m broke so i won’t be able to purchase those for a bit but looks like i’ll be adding the blue pansy to the list of things i’m refreshing for. :’P


----------



## Sheep Villager

I stared at that last blue hybrid pansy for entirely too long.
I'm so weak for pansy collectibles but I need to save my TBT and I kind of want my flowers on my bottom row. This is me justifying to myself that I didn't need it.​


----------



## LambdaDelta

the cycling of different flowers for these restocks now has me wondering if there aren't plans to release any of the new horizons flowers (mums, hyacis, windflowers) in the near future


----------



## Cosmic-chan

H o u s e I want pink house I'll love you if I got one owo


----------



## -Lumi-

LambdaDelta said:


> the cycling of different flowers for these restocks now has me wondering if there aren't plans to release any of the new horizons flowers (mums, hyacis, windflowers) in the near future



Oh my goodness pink & purple mums would be so cute  so would hyacinths!


----------



## deana

LambdaDelta said:


> the cycling of different flowers for these restocks now has me wondering if there aren't plans to release any of the new horizons flowers (mums, hyacis, windflowers) in the near future



omg I am so on board with this theory. Maybe for Easter


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> the cycling of different flowers for these restocks now has me wondering if there aren't plans to release any of the new horizons flowers (mums, hyacis, windflowers) in the near future


I like this idea. uwu


----------



## LittleMissPanda

I would really, REALLY love Green Hybrid Mums


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LittleMissPanda said:


> I would really, REALLY love Green Hybrid Mums


They remind me of new born danilions uwu


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Just imagine a little spring garden filled with green mums, clovers and bunny plushies~ perfect for Easter  possibly add some pink hybrids, too... It's fun thinking about the possibilities


----------



## xara

LambdaDelta said:


> the cycling of different flowers for these restocks now has me wondering if there aren't plans to release any of the new horizons flowers (mums, hyacis, windflowers) in the near future



i was actually thinking how great it’d be to have collectibles of the new flowers the other day! some more hybrids and maybe even a lily of the valley collectible would be beautiful, too. :’o


----------



## King koopa

Milky star said:


> Ah no someone will sell you a house for 1k-2k


The high price doesn't scare me, because like someone on the thread said, since the houses haven't been restocked since 2017, of course it would cost so much,it's rare!
(But I will sell my soul for a light blue house if it comes down to it)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Koopadude100 said:


> The high price doesn't scare me, because like someone on the thread said, since the houses haven't been restocked since 2017, of course it would cost so much,it's rare!
> (But I will sell my soul for a light blue house if it comes down to it)


It scares me. The fact the houses aren't no more than 100 tbt it scares me that'll have to pay like 10x times the price to get one


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i just want a house of any kind ;__;
of course I spent a good 1.5 hours refreshing but the SECOND i walk away to get some ice cream the pink and dark blue houses restock whyy


----------



## Cosmic-chan

It feels like I never see a restock.


----------



## OtakuTrash

i just need a mori or yellow house O-o


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Pink house ;-;


----------



## Plainbluetees

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i just want a house of any kind ;__;
> of course I spent a good 1.5 hours refreshing but the SECOND i walk away to get some ice cream the pink and dark blue houses restock whyy


This, excluding the part about ice cream, is exactly what happened to me. I don’t have nearly enough TBT to just buy a house on the marketplace so this is my only chance


----------



## Plume

When I saw the houses restock, I was so surprised that I had to blink and confirm it was real. Of course, by then they had sold out! At least I got a peach.


----------



## -Lumi-

Plume said:


> When I saw the houses restock, I was so surprised that I had to blink and confirm it was real. Of course, by then they had sold out! At least I got a peach.



Aw oh no! I want you to know I'm trying my best to keep an eye out for a yellow house for you   So far my luck hasn't been great but!! I'm trying lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Sobbing I can't reload and work oml


----------



## Nefarious

xara said:


> i was actually thinking how great it’d be to have collectibles of the new flowers the other day! some more hybrids and maybe even a lily of the valley collectible would be beautiful, too. :’o



I'd definitely kill for a Lily of the Valley collectible! I feel like it would go perfectly with the background the flowers have.




Rough mockup using the icon in NL.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

NefariousKing said:


> I'd definitely kill for a Lily of the Valley collectible! I feel like it would go perfectly with the background the flowers have.
> View attachment 363027
> Rough mockup using the icon in NL.


This. Just this.


----------



## Foreverfox

NefariousKing said:


> I'd definitely kill for a Lily of the Valley collectible! I feel like it would go perfectly with the background the flowers have.
> View attachment 363027
> Rough mockup using the icon in NL.


This. Yes pls.


----------



## Plume

-Lumi- said:


> Aw oh no! I want you to know I'm trying my best to keep an eye out for a yellow house for you   So far my luck hasn't been great but!! I'm trying lol


ahh that’s so kind!! <3 ty Lumi


----------



## Cosmic-chan

reeealooading..lol


----------



## King koopa

Wow, I didn't even notice the apple collectibles were sold out untill now lol
Edit: *spits soda on tablet* the blue hybrid pansy was restocked?! (I feel bad I couldn't get it, as that's another one of my favorite hybrids)


----------



## Stella-Io

Damn seems I missed another house restock

With my luck I def would not be able to get any, nor do I ever seem to have the funds to buy more


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I don't know what's more stressful the house restock or the Saniro cards


----------



## King koopa

Milky star said:


> I don't know what's more stressful the house restock or the Saniro cards


The house restock because I doubt some users on here, like myself will not eat or sleep until we get a house


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Me spamming the [Sold Out] button hoping it'll magically get me a pink house


----------



## LambdaDelta

Koopadude100 said:


> The high price doesn't scare me, because like someone on the thread said, since the houses haven't been restocked since 2017, of course it would cost so much,it's rare!


house values have always been expensive

if anything, they're way less expensive than they used to be


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Koopadude100 said:


> The house restock because I doubt some users on here, like myself will not eat or sleep until we get a house


I think you meant card on that first part but yeah I agree


----------



## LambdaDelta

cards aren't stressful, because I've had them for years and can't get egg funds from


----------



## xara

Milky star said:


> I don't know what's more stressful the house restock or the Saniro cards



this gon’ be a rough week for us.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> cards aren't stressful, because I've had them for years and can't get egg funds from


Was stressful for me since Target decided to not have any online options. I can't drive or go to Target on the day of release so it stressed me. However, a lovely user has helped me possibly get the cards.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



xara said:


> this gon’ be a rough week for us.


It is  luckily if things go well I can do a trade with someone for the cards


----------



## xara

Milky star said:


> It is  luckily if things go well I can do a trade with someone for the cards



ah good luck! i’m just gonna live on best buy’s website for the next week and hopefully catch their restock.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> ah good luck! i’m just gonna live on best buy’s website for the next week and hopefully catch their restock.


Thank you ! I don't think someone would scam me. This forum seems too friendly for such conduct ! Wait.. best buy sells them online ? I didn't even know that ! Wait unless that's a Canada thing lol.


----------



## Nefarious

LambdaDelta said:


> cards aren't stressful, because I've had them for years and can't get egg funds from



Technically you could if you decide to sell any items you get access to by using the cards, getting egg funds that is.

I suppose it is slower than buying a tiny house from the shop and reselling it for 8-10k+ though.


----------



## Stella-Io

Out of curiosity, have the apples and peaches been gettin restocked when the houses have been?


----------



## LambdaDelta

NefariousKing said:


> Technically you could if you decide to sell any items you get access to by using the cards, getting egg funds that is.
> 
> I suppose it is slower than buying a tiny house from the shop and reselling it for 8-10k+ though.


I don't really bother with time traveling right now, sadly


----------



## deana

Stella-Io said:


> Out of curiosity, have the apples and peaches been gettin restocked when the houses have been?


Apples and peaches have been restocked today, I've seen them sell out fairly quickly but not as quickly as the houses for sure.


----------



## xara

Milky star said:


> Thank you ! I don't think someone would scam me. This forum seems too friendly for such conduct ! Wait.. best buy sells them online ? I didn't even know that ! Wait unless that's a Canada thing lol.



aha yeah it’s a canada thing - as far as i know, the only places that’ll be selling them here are best buy and amazon but since i haven’t heard anything about an amazon restock, best buy’s my best option lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

NefariousKing said:


> Technically you could if you decide to sell any items you get access to by using the cards, getting egg funds that is.
> 
> I suppose it is slower than buying a tiny house from the shop and reselling it for 8-10k+ though.


Wait I can resell them for that much?? That's more than enough for the name change I need owo

	Post automatically merged: Mar 21, 2021



xara said:


> aha yeah it’s a canada thing - as far as i know, the only places that’ll be selling them here are best buy and amazon but since i haven’t heard anything about an amazon restock, best buy’s my best option lol.


Aw man Canada has the better options


----------



## Blueskyy

Thank you for the 50 tbt!


----------



## Kirbyz

@xara i don’t know if you’re online but just letting you know blue pansies are restocked if you’re still looking to nab one!


----------



## deana

@Koopadude100 Were you also actually wanting a blue pansy? They are back!


----------



## King koopa

deanapants said:


> @Koopadude100 Were you also actually wanting a blue pansy? They are back!


Oh my God I can't breathe! I just used my giveaway tbt to buy it. I wonder if I am dreaming because I thought I'd never get it
Edit: there's 2 more left


----------



## deana

Koopadude100 said:


> Oh my God I can't breathe! I just used my giveaway tbt to buy it. I wonder if I am dreaming because I thought I'd never get it
> Edit: there's 2 more left


I'm glad you got one    There will always be more opportunities to earn more tbt if you want to do a giveaway but who knows how many pansies there will be lol


----------



## xara

Kirbyz said:


> @xara i don’t know if you’re online but just letting you know blue pansies are restocked if you’re still looking to nab one!



tysm for the ping! i of course missed the restock but thanks to the literal angel that is @lana. , i got a blue pansy to add to my collectible collection. :’) 



Koopadude100 said:


> Oh my God I can't breathe! I just used my giveaway tbt to buy it. I wonder if I am dreaming because I thought I'd never get it
> Edit: there's 2 more left



congrats!! <3


----------



## Plainbluetees

One blue pansy left as of 10:54 CST @xara you didn’t miss the restock! Edit: I see you got one from lana. but I just wanted to double check.


----------



## xara

Plainbluetees said:


> One blue pansy left as of 10:54 CST @xara you didn’t miss the restock! Edit: I see you got one from lana. but I just wanted to double check.



thank you! honestly, i didn’t even check i just assumed it had sold out with how fast the collectibles have been getting bought aha. definitely surprised that it hasn’t sold out yet!


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> thank you! honestly, i didn’t even check i just assumed it had sold out with how fast the collectibles have been getting bought aha. definitely surprised that it hasn’t sold out yet!


I'm surprised no one bought it out either! (Tbh if I somehow get a light blue house ixm going to scream)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Me still waitin for a house but in the mean time SWAG CHECK MILKY STAR IS OUT AND COSMIC-CHAN IS IN THANK YOU AGAIN @Midoriya


----------



## xara

Cosmic-chan said:


> Me still waitin for a house but in the mean time SWAG CHECK MILKY STAR IS OUT AND COSMIC-CHAN IS IN THANK YOU AGAIN @Midoriya



yO WHY DID I THINK YOU WERE A WHOLE ASS DIFFERENT PERSON  i was like damn what did milky star do  nsnsjks congrats on the name change!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> yO WHY DID I THINK YOU WERE A WHOLE ASS DIFFERENT PERSON  i was like damn what did milky star do  nsnsjks congrats on the name change!


BRUHH LMAAOO  naah I'm still here lol I just got tired of the name Milky star lol ! Thank you !


----------



## skarmoury

idk if i commented already but yay easter egg hunt! and thanks for the awesome bells as always <33
also pls do restocks for the fellas at EST+12 :^(
jk as if i’m active enough to catch them anyway


----------



## SpaceTokki77

someone ping me when the houses restock?
i. just. want. a. dark. blue. house. aaaugh stop selling out in 0.000000000000000000000000000023 seconds


----------



## Peach_Jam

do they usually restock within a certain timeframe or is it always random?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Peach_Jam said:


> do they usually restock within a certain timeframe or is it always random?


exactly what i was wondering. it seems random although maybe there’s some kind of schedule. that would definitely help everyone have a chance at getting something though.


----------



## -Lumi-

Peach_Jam said:


> do they usually restock within a certain timeframe or is it always random?



It seems to be just randomly. You can click the houses to see when the last update was and the times are all over the place. 

I just really hope we get the roses now, lol. It seems like we've had every other flower in the shop!


----------



## Stella-Io

-Lumi- said:


> It seems to be just randomly. You can click the houses to see when the last update was and the times are all over the place.
> 
> I just really hope we get the roses now, lol. It seems like we've had every other flower in the shop!



To my knowledge the flowers get rotated seasonally, so like every couple of months.

I could have sworn there was some rose event a few months ago, maybe when the black rose was in the shop.

Also I just tried checking to see the update times, but I noticed the creation date for the houses is Dec 31st, 1969.


----------



## Peach_Jam

-Lumi- said:


> It seems to be just randomly. You can click the houses to see when the last update was and the times are all over the place.
> 
> I just really hope we get the roses now, lol. It seems like we've had every other flower in the shop!


Yes, the rose collectibles are lovely! I'm a fan of the white and pink roses


----------



## -Lumi-

Stella-Io said:


> To my knowledge the flowers get rotated seasonally, so like every couple of months.
> 
> I could have sworn there was some rose event a few months ago, maybe when the black rose was in the shop.



Yeah, the back rose was sold during November! But I'd love to see some of the common ones in the shop and also the pink ones. Between yesterday and the day before we've seen the tulips, pansies, and lilies in the shop! Just before the shop started being restocked I think it was the cosmos that had been in for a while.

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021



Peach_Jam said:


> Yes, the rose collectibles are lovely! I'm a fan of the white and pink roses ☺



Yes!  The pink and white roses look so pretty together, I'd love to have a lineup with them surrounding my sheep plushie.


----------



## Stella-Io

-Lumi- said:


> Yeah, the back rose was sold during November! But I'd love to see some of the common ones in the shop and also the pink ones. Between yesterday and the day before we've seen the tulips, pansies, and lilies in the shop! Just before the shop started being restocked I think it was the cosmos that had been in for a while.



I think the pink roses come with a hybrid breeding event that happened like, quite a while ago. I think all the pink flowers happened like that, throu the hybrid breeding event. I don't recall them being sold in the shop like how blue and black hybrids have been.


----------



## -Lumi-

Stella-Io said:


> I think the pink roses come with a hybrid breeding event that happened like, quite a while ago. I think all the pink flowers happened like that, throu the hybrid breeding event. I don't recall them being sold in the shop like how blue and black hybrids have been.



Oh bummer.  Hopefully we get a new pink rose soon! Thanks for letting me know.   And I'll still keep my fingers crossed that the shop releases some 2021 white roses.


----------



## King koopa

Someone please @ mention me if the light blue house is restocked please. Also I'm on lunch break, but it would be a blessing if I got it at any time. Same thing with the blue rose. Also I don't think I can get a dark blue one because the stock is 1 per restock so meh .


----------



## Sheep Villager

Not much point in pinging for the houses unfortunately.
By the time someone types out the ping the houses will have sold out due to the high demand and small quantity.​


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Sigh sigh sigh I just want a pink house


----------



## King koopa

Sheep Villager said:


> Not much point in pinging for the houses unfortunately.
> By the time someone types out the ping the houses will have sold out due to the high demand and small quantity.​


Huh that makes sense. After all, i've said it before and I'll say it agian, I can see why everyone is so desperate to get one because they haven't been restocked in do long


----------



## Stella-Io

If anyone happens to snag any house that isn't pink or light blue, I'll pay literally all my tbt for it ;p

Which is almost 900, I know it's not typical selling price but still


----------



## Snowesque

When the restocks are finished, may we have a total list of what all was released please?


----------



## Nefarious

Is the shop stocked manually? Noticed there was no restock after what would generally be midnight in the U.S.


----------



## Jacob

Snowesque said:


> When the restocks are finished, may we have a total list of what all was released please?


Agreed with this, or if anyone has a screenshot of the amounts sold before the restocks I'd like to see them!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

NefariousKing said:


> Is the shop stocked manually? Noticed there was no restock after what would generally be midnight in the U.S.


The Shop is stocked manually by staff members!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

pink house please ! I'll pay if someone gets one before I could


----------



## xara

-Lumi- said:


> It seems to be just randomly. You can click the houses to see when the last update was and the times are all over the place.
> 
> I just really hope we get the roses now, lol. It seems like we've had every other flower in the shop!



it seems that every flower will be in the shop for a while so i’m hopeful that the roses will show up along with the violets! if i don’t manage to get another house, i’d be very happy with some roses! they’re my favourite flower collectibles aha.


----------



## -Lumi-

xara said:


> it seems that every flower will be in the shop for a while so i’m hopeful that the roses will show up along with the violets! if i don’t manage to get another house, i’d be very happy with some roses! they’re my favourite flower collectibles aha. ☺



Oh yes, violets too! They haven't been in the shop either. I'd love to see them both but the roses are definitely my favourite flower. I want to try and get a house or two for some friends but boy do they ever go quick.


----------



## jiny

just hoping for another house restock !! im aiming towards the pink and cyan houses,, hopefully i catch one in time


----------



## Roxxy

I don’t expect to get anything as UK and most things obviously tend to favour US. Good luck all, I really hope everyone gets what they want


----------



## Stella-Io

I would super adore a green mori since I already have collectables that would look pretty next to it.

Ofcourse I'll take anythin I can get that I don't have already.


----------



## Foreverfox

I just hope we're told when there won't be anymore restocks so that everyone knows breathe again.


----------



## Roxxy

I desperately want a blue hybrid pansy  it would perfectly complete a lineup with purple feathers and blue roses


----------



## -Lumi-

Roxxy said:


> I desperately want a blue hybrid pansy  it would perfectly complete a lineup with purple feathers and blue roses



I bought one last night that I can sell to you!  I bought it for another user in case they missed the re stock but they were able to get one


----------



## Kirbyz

Roxxy said:


> I desperately want a blue hybrid pansy  it would perfectly complete a lineup with purple feathers and blue roses


ill ping you if i see it restocked!

oops nvm lumi to the rescue!


----------



## Roxxy

-Lumi- said:


> I bought one last night that I can sell to you!  I bought it for another user in case they missed the re stock but they were able to get one


That would be amazing Tysm how much are you asking?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Foreverfox said:


> I just hope we're told when there won't be anymore restocks so that everyone knows breathe again.


Huh? Why would you want that? We want to be told there is restocks not the opposite.


----------



## Foreverfox

Cosmic-chan said:


> Huh? Why would you want that? We want to be told there is restocks not the opposite.


Meh, I'd rather not be told when where are restocks. Otherwise, everyone else knows too, and you still miss out...at least this way there's maybe a slightly better chance at getting one because not everyone knows about it.


----------



## xara

Cosmic-chan said:


> Huh? Why would you want that? We want to be told there is restocks not the opposite.



yeah but eventually the restocks will be over and if we aren’t told that when it happens, we’ll all still be checking the shops for no reason, which would suck lol.


----------



## Foreverfox

xara said:


> yeah but eventually the restocks will be over and if we aren’t told that when it happens, we’ll all still be checking the shops for no reason, which would suck lol.


Yes, this exactly!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> yeah but eventually the restocks will be over and if we aren’t told that when it happens, we’ll all still be checking the shops for no reason, which would suck lol.


Oh ! That's true !


----------



## Roxxy

Hopefully I won’t get into trouble but have to show off my amazingly perfect lineup and send love and thanks to the amazingly kind @-Lumi-


----------



## Sheep Villager

What if the first few restocks were an elaborate set up for April Fools and there will be no other restocks and they won't tell us until April 1st.   

Everyone who bought something from the first restocks is a paid actor.

I will not be taking critique on this theory.

This is a joke. Don't take this post seriously.​


----------



## Chris

Sheep Villager said:


> What if the first few restocks were an elaborate set up for April Fools and there will be no other restocks and they won't tell us until April 1st.
> 
> Everyone who bought something from the first restocks is a paid actor.
> 
> I will not be taking critique on this theory.
> 
> This is a joke. Don't take this post seriously.​



Damn. We thought we could have kept that ruse going a little while longer before someone sussed us out. Good job.

This is a _yolk_. Restocks are real. This is an egg.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> Damn. We thought we could have kept that ruse going a little while longer before someone sussed us out. Good job.
> 
> This is a _yolk_. Restocks are real. This is an egg.


Damn it. Vris is the imposter vote em out


----------



## xara

Sheep Villager said:


> What if the first few restocks were an elaborate set up for April Fools and there will be no other restocks and they won't tell us until April 1st.
> 
> Everyone who bought something from the first restocks is a paid actor.
> 
> I will not be taking critique on this theory.
> 
> This is a joke. Don't take this post seriously.​



false. i bought an apple and a peach from the first restock and i’m still broke,, we’re all unpaid actors here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> false. i bought an apple and a peach from the first restock and i’m still broke,, we’re all unpaid actors here.


Wait y'all are actually getting stuff? I'm an awful actor I guess


----------



## Dinosaurz

I demand justice for the Europeans if the restocks are just American time zones it’s on sight


----------



## Lightspring

Darn it, I have a conference today and I’ll probably miss today’s restock.


----------



## Locket

Jeremy said:


> In addition, day and night will slowly transition


FINALLY THIS IS WAHT IVE BEEN WAITING FOR


----------



## LambdaDelta

****in' manual confirmation and browser lag


----------



## -Lumi-

.


LambdaDelta said:


> ****in' manual confirmation and browser lag



I'm assuming the same thing happened to you? I added the house to my cart and it kept telling me I didn't have permission to do so. I reloaded the shop _three times _while it was in stock but every time I clicked that happened until it wasn't in stock anymore


----------



## Kirbyz

i snagged a teal one real quick


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Bruh I misses the restock because I was doing homework and there was lag. Frick this


----------



## Peach_Jam

Cyan house noo  I cri


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'll pay all my tbt for a pink house. It doesn't seem like I'll ever get one.


----------



## LambdaDelta

-Lumi- said:


> .
> 
> 
> I'm assuming the same thing happened to you? I added the house to my cart and it kept telling me I didn't have permission to do so. I reloaded the shop _three times _while it was in stock but every time I clicked that happened until it wasn't in stock anymore


nah, I got one in my cart, but it gave me that useless popup too to choose how many to add that wasted my time

then the browser (not server) lagged going to checkout


----------



## Stella-Io

Damn! I missed it by MINUTES after being on here all day and constantly reloading

Welp I give up


----------



## -Lumi-

LambdaDelta said:


> nah, I got one in my cart, but it gave me that useless popup too to choose how many to add that wasted my time
> 
> then the browser (not server) lagged going to checkout



Oh. I tried adding it to my cart and did all that but when I went to check out it was telling me I didn't have permission to do that. So I'd reload the shop _and the house was still for sale_ but it still wouldn't let me check out. Just kept saying I didn't have permission


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Stella-Io said:


> Damn! I missed it by MINUTES after being on here all day and constantly reloading
> 
> Welp I give up


ME TOO I WAS RELOADING AND RELOADING AND THE ONE TIME I STOP G O N E I'm tired now


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I was refreshing for hours today and I somehow missed the restock the second I left to do something.  That's just my luck, I suppose.  I got a Chocolate Cake though, which is nice!


----------



## LambdaDelta

plus side I now have a house in the cart, so that saves a step


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Why is getting a house here so much harder than it is in ACNH?


----------



## LambdaDelta

because the only bearable restocks on this site are from events, and just barely


----------



## skarmoury

lmao i knew the restock would happen the moment I looked away to study, oh well


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> because the only bearable restocks on this site are from events, and just barely


Honestly yeah this.


----------



## Jacob

I am official too poor to afford anything else now good luck everyone


----------



## King koopa

Kirbyz said:


> i snagged a teal one real quick


Good for you WAIT IT RESTOCKED WHILE I WAS IN THE BATHROOM? How sad is that?


----------



## Kirbyz

Koopadude100 said:


> Good for you WAIT IT RESTOCKED WHILE I WAS IN THE BATHROOM? How sad is that?


i know koopa i wanted to get a cyan for you but after i bought the teal one they were all gone


----------



## King koopa

Kirbyz said:


> i know koopa i wanted to get a cyan for you but after i bought the teal one they were all gone


It's ok, it'll probably restock sometime soon
(F's in the chat for Jeremy he just restocked them and they are gonel


----------



## deana

I just got home from the grocery store noooooooo


----------



## -Lumi-

I'll be forever sad that I had one in my grasp and lost it anyways  But at least some of the common coloured roses restocked! Would've loved to see the hybrids in there too but oh well. I love the white ones


----------



## oak

I got all the yellow roses I needed!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Why can't they make them unlimited or do more than like 5??


----------



## King koopa

Cosmic-chan said:


> Why can't they make them unlimited or do more than like 5??


Maybe it's hard to make?
Also editv I got a house from someone on here! Yay, 
(Now I don't have to worry about missing it due to bad luck)


----------



## Dinosaurz

If they were unlimited they wouldn’t have much value XD


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cosmic-chan said:


> Why can't they make them unlimited or do more than like 5??


something something market something

tbh, at the amount these are restocked though, I'd have preferred it do be in just like 2 or 3 batches vs the many we have now

minus the fact that you know one person would grab like at least half of everything of value, just to sell/trade


----------



## King koopa

LambdaDelta said:


> something something market something
> 
> tbh, at the amount these are restocked though, I'd have preferred it do be in just like 2 or 3 batches vs the many we have now
> 
> minus the fact that you know one person would grab like at least half of everything , just to sell





LambdaDelta said:


> something something market something
> 
> tbh, at the amount these are restocked though, I'd have preferred it do be in just like 2 or 3 batches vs the many we have now
> 
> minus the fact that you know one person would grab like at least half of everything , just to sell


Scalpers exist on here?


----------



## -Lumi-

oak said:


> I got all the yellow roses I needed!



Oh yay!! I wasn't sure if you specifically needed older roses - I'm so glad the new ones work for you!


----------



## Dio

Koopadude100 said:


> Scalpers exist on here?


its not necessarily a bad thing though making tbt is hard lol


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Koopadude100 said:


> Scalpers exist on here?


Scalpers exist pretty much everywhere, including here.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Koopadude100 said:


> Scalpers exist on here?


some people have to scalp to be able to afford collectibles they want


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I hate greedy ass people and scaplers. I just want a cute pink house.


----------



## LambdaDelta

blame staff tbh for making selling collectibles be the only really viable way to make big tbt if you can't do art


----------



## King koopa

Dio said:


> yeah someone got all six pink houses and the blue house
> 
> its not necessarily a bad thing though making tbt is hard lol


yeah, the person probably was going to give them to someone else or have an all pink mori lineup


----------



## Midoriya

Don’t mind me.  Just collecting all the different red flowers on my quest for a very nice looking red lineup.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Wait, there was another restock? Okay, I'm gonna give up here to try getting a pink house, this is way too hectic for me. Not sure how on earth someone manages to get anything within 0.2 seconds, as not even I can get so fast to the shop thanks to slow internet/loading etc. :')

But nice to see rose collectibles being there!


----------



## Peach_Jam

sad times 

I hope I catch the next cyan house restock


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> blame staff tbh for making selling collectibles be the only really viable way to make big tbt if you can't do art


Yeah I do kind of hate that. It takes ages to earn TBT through posting and selling in game items on here doesn't really do well for me.


----------



## -Lumi-

Sweetley said:


> Wait, there was another restock? Okay, I'm gonna give up here to try getting a pink house, this is way too hectic for me. Not sure how on earth someone manages to get anything within 0.2 seconds, as not even I can get so fast to the shop thanks to slow internet/loading etc. :')
> 
> But nice to see rose collectibles being there!



The roses are so nice!! I'm really glad that they're back. I love them so much  Also I really love your signature! I'm on my laptop right now but I'm not usually able to see em and the little hedgehog is so cute


----------



## King koopa

Cosmic-chan said:


> Yeah I do kind of hate that. It takes ages to earn TBT through posting and selling in game items on here doesn't really do well for me.


Maybe it's so users actually have to work hard to get what they want, or just hope you get lucky and someone trades you what you want


----------



## JellyBeans

i didn't think i cared about the restocks but seeing everyone get hyped about them i have the overwhelming urge to put myself through this...


----------



## Plume

I just hope my f5 key holds up. @_@


----------



## King Dorado

can i have back the time i spent lurking shop since last night please Oh Universe, only to have TMobile magically drop my signal when somebody finally decided to restock the shop.  one would think i would know better by now.


----------



## Che5hire Cat

I'm sorry, but I find it kinda hilarious that even scalpers exist for small cute/amazing looking pixel pictures, like I never thought this would be a thing here. Guess I just learned something new today. :')

Also, I'm thinking about getting a full line of yellow roses, but I'm not sure if I should go for it or not...


----------



## Nefarious

_Bro, I left to go eat just shortly before.__ Like sure, seems they didn't restock Mori or tiny house, but could have sniped one of the others for some folks here._

_


_


----------



## deana

What do we think the chances are of the light blue house getting another restock if it already got one today 

I mean I could try for a yellow or other one that hasn't been restocked yet today and then swap later but I would rather just buy the one I actually want and leave the other colours for others


----------



## Foreverfox

JellyBeans said:


> i didn't think i cared about the restocks but seeing everyone get hyped about them i have the overwhelming urge to put myself through this...


Same...crazy, isn't it?


----------



## King koopa

deanapants said:


> What do we think the chances are of the light blue house getting another restock if it already got one today
> 
> I mean I could try for a yellow or other one that hasn't been restocked yet today and then swap later but I would rather just buy the one I actually want and leave the other colours for others


I think Jeremy (or whoever restock them) restock all the Mori's not just one


----------



## Kirbyz

Koopadude100 said:


> I think Jeremy (or whoever restock them) restock all the Mori's not just one


i think she means since it already got restocked today, then either it can only be restocked tomorrow if they even restock tomorrow at all


----------



## LambdaDelta

Koopadude100 said:


> Maybe it's so users actually have to work hard to get what they want, or just hope you get lucky and someone trades you what you want


I mean given how the main way to generate tbt on this site is through posting, it's meant to promote activity

which honestly, that much does work perfectly fine. the problem comes with the obscene amount of tbt value plenty of collectibles have, which makes posting alone not really viable at all

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021



Kirbyz said:


> i think she means since it already got restocked today, then either it can only be restocked tomorrow if they even restock tomorrow at all


I assume today is the last day, but I'm sure jeremy will post to confirm after the final restock goes through


----------



## xara

me, browsing the forums for hours and then deciding to go take a nap:
jeremy: this is a great time for a restock! 

HDNSJJSJS my luck is brutal but i’m literally sprinting to the shop to buy some roses. :’)


----------



## jiny

NOOOO i missed the restock bc i decided to go out with my mom when i had been on the forums all day earlier today :”)

	Post automatically merged: Mar 22, 2021

just want a pink or cyan house :”((((


----------



## xara

oak said:


> I got all the yellow roses I needed!



your lineup looks great!!


----------



## Plainbluetees

The one eight minute period of my day I’m not refreshing the shop page the restock goes live while I’m in the store. I have bad luck.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

literally been watching this page nonstop and the one time I forgot to refresh cause I'm too busy listening to Halo music I miss a restock lmaooooo


i honestly don't even know why I'm trying I basically have all the collectibles I want now (except the disco ball egg shdfkjshdkjsdf)


----------



## Cosmic-chan

qwq pink house plz


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i. just. need. a. dark. blue. houuuusee AAAAAA


----------



## xara

xara said:


> and here we thought the egg hunts were the true villain,,,, turns out it’s the house restocks.
> 
> View attachment 362952



i made this to be funny but now it’s just - pain.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Nobody:

Jeremy with the restocks when no one is around:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

there's no way I can stay on any longer...if anyone could grab me a dark blue house or a mori i'd pay you back x2 the shop price :c


----------



## Cosmic-chan

_*kono dio da @Dio BLESS YOU PINK HOUSE ACHIEVED   *_


----------



## Foreverfox

SpaceTokki77 said:


> there's no way I can stay on any longer...if anyone could grab me a dark blue house or a mori i'd pay you back x2 the shop price :c


I've been keeping an eye out for you!


----------



## Nefarious

@-Lumi- Pink roses in shop!!


----------



## -Lumi-

NefariousKing said:


> @-Lumi- Pink roses in shop!!



Oh my gosh thank you!! I managed to nab one thank you so much omg 

Aaaaahh I’m absolutely thrilled with my line up now omg


----------



## SpaceTokki77

dark blue house where ru
when u gettin restocked


----------



## King koopa

If the blue rose gets restocked i might scream


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Koopadude100 said:


> If the blue rose gets restocked i might scream


i’ll be on the lookout for ya!


----------



## Plainbluetees

I am not constantly refreshing the shop for houses. Good luck everybody!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait they're selling pink roses? I'mma sell my collectibes for one rq :0


----------



## Nkosazana

Uuugh, missed again


----------



## SpaceTokki77

wait...uhh is there gonna be another restock? i looked at the latest items and it looks like all the houses have been restocked once, 3 each day. is it incorrect?


----------



## Plainbluetees

SpaceTokki77 said:


> wait...uhh is there gonna be another restock? i looked at the latest items and it looks like all the houses have been restocked once, 3 each day. is it incorrect?



So far two of the houses have had restocks today, with the rest of the houses having restocks yesterday (in CST time)

I believe there are the two houses that had 1 per restock and one house that had 2 per restock? 

My guess is that there will be at least one more restock.


----------



## deana

Plainbluetees said:


> So far two of the houses have had restocks today, with the rest of the houses having restocks yesterday (in CST time)
> 
> I believe there are the two houses that had 1 per restock and one house that had 2 per restock?
> 
> My guess is that there will be at least one more restock.



Wasn't there 3 houses restocked today? The pink, light blue, and teal? I missed the restock (like everyone else) so I didn't witness anything but that's how it appears on the new items page


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I will say, I do enjoy seeing everyone's new line ups with the collectibles that have been sold. I'm trying to think of one for my new house. I'm not sure what though.


----------



## Plainbluetees

deanapants said:


> Wasn't there 3 houses restocked today? The pink, light blue, and teal? I missed the restock (like everyone else) so I didn't witness anything but that's how it appears on the new items page


yeah, I missed the third house, as well as every single restock _except _for the flowers.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Cosmic-chan said:


> I will say, I do enjoy seeing everyone's new line ups with the collectibles that have been sold. I'm trying to think of one for my new house. I'm not sure what though.


i say you try and get some pink flowers!
just a little mix of collectibles in no particular order could be nice, like this?


----------



## -Lumi-

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i say you try and get some pink flowers!
> just a little mix of collectibles in no particular order could be nice, like this?
> View attachment 363290View attachment 363291View attachment 363292View attachment 363293View attachment 363294



That ones not possible, sadly  at least not in that order! Sakura egg was released a few years before the roses 

But it is a cute idea! I’m sure once the Easter even is through too they’ll be lots of new cute eggs @Cosmic-chan can use for a lineup


----------



## SpaceTokki77

-Lumi- said:


> That ones not possible, sadly  at least not in that order! Sakura egg was released a few years before the roses
> 
> But it is a cute idea! I’m sure once the Easter even is through too they’ll be lots of new cute eggs @Cosmic-chan can use for a lineup


i know that one isn’t possible! i mean just those collectibles in any order


----------



## jiny

i’m gonna stay on for now to see if there’s maybe one more restock  i just want a lil pink house


----------



## SpaceTokki77

blue  house where  ru  AAAAAA
loggin off rn, but if anyone could get me a blue house i’d pay you back double the price and be forever grateful


----------



## Lightspring

Gosh dang it, I just need a mori collectible. I would appreciate a ping if someone is down for that.


----------



## Plainbluetees

Lightspring said:


> Gosh dang it, I just need a mori collectible. I would appreciate a ping if someone is down for that.


I’ll try to ping you if I see a restock!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i say you try and get some pink flowers!
> just a little mix of collectibles in no particular order could be nice, like this?
> View attachment 363290View attachment 363291View attachment 363292View attachment 363293View attachment 363294





-Lumi- said:


> That ones not possible, sadly  at least not in that order! Sakura egg was released a few years before the roses
> 
> But it is a cute idea! I’m sure once the Easter even is through too they’ll be lots of new cute eggs @Cosmic-chan can use for a lineup





SpaceTokki77 said:


> i know that one isn’t possible! i mean just those collectibles in any order


Hehe I apprciate the ideas and help ! I'm so not good with line ups ! I will say I'm excited to see what new eggs we'll get this time. I just hope we get more lighter color eggs. I sadly gave away all my eggs from last year since I couldn't use em.


----------



## Lightspring

Plainbluetees said:


> I’ll try to ping you if I see a restock!


Oh wow, thank you so much!


----------



## Nefarious

_Hoping for one more day of restocks._

I don't think the Mori nor tiny house were restocked at all today.
Every minute that goes by I'm at the edge of my seat, waiting for those wonderful words... "Purchase for xx bells" haha.


----------



## Stella-Io

If anyone wants to sell me a house that isn't pink or light blue I'll gladly give all 951 (at moment of posting) bells ;p. Unless I magically get one in the next 3 hours then I will not def get any at all tomorrow, if restocks happen tomorrow.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

dark blue house. or yellow house. or even mori. just please AA


----------



## xara

Cosmic-chan said:


> _*kono dio da @Dio BLESS YOU PINK HOUSE ACHIEVED  *_



@Dio really do be the pink house god.  congrats!


----------



## Plainbluetees

Still watching new items... hoping for a restock soon


----------



## -Lumi-

Well, i think I might head to bed now  Sure would be a shame... if the stores restocked... right now  

For real though I'm heading to bed now i think. I'm tired. Good luck finding the houses everybody!


----------



## Kirbyz

i wonder if they’re even gonna restock today, it’s currently 1 AM EST here so will it be tomorrow? ill stay up for a bit just incase


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’ve been refreshing the shop since 5:00 P.M. and now I just want to go to sleep ahh but I’m afraid I’ll miss out


----------



## jiny

not sure if there'll be another restock but ill be keeping my eyes out just in case
i took a nap earlier and dreamt i got a pink house collectible


----------



## LambdaDelta

syub said:


> i took a nap earlier and dreamt i got a pink house collectible


taking a nap was the second mistake you made


----------



## Kirbyz

school in the morning tomorrow < staying up for house collectibles


----------



## Nefarious

_Totally not me planning to stay up for another hour in hopes of something._



This looked funnier in my head I'll admit haha.​​No one has mentioned that restocks are done, right? Must mean there should be a few more sometime tomorrow.


----------



## LittleMissPanda

​Honestly a lineup like this would have been really nice, and could have been possible too depending on the time of each collectible's release, but at the rate the houses sell out, and the quantity of each stock.....immeasurable sadness 

Funnily enough I've witnessed the houses restock, same with the Apples and Hybrids, but I haven't attempted to grab 'em. Not worth bothering about tbh. Within milliseconds they're gone anyway. I was just on my PC drawing and casually checking out the shop when it happened.

Just the thing to lift our spirits would be the introduction of NH flowers/hybrids  I'd grab those in a heartbeat, for sure~


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

NefariousKing said:


> View attachment 363320​This looked funnier in my head I'll admit haha.​​



It must have been absolutely hilarious in your head then, because I laughed as soon as I saw that picture lmao


----------



## SpaceTokki77

syub said:


> not sure if there'll be another restock but ill be keeping my eyes out just in case
> i took a nap earlier and dreamt i got a pink house collectible


omg i also dreamed about the houses too- i finally saw the restock and i went for the yellow house since the blue one was already sold out (what) and i did everything right until when i clicked “purchase” it went “error item” or something.


----------



## Foreverfox

SpaceTokki77 said:


> omg i also dreamed about the houses too- i finally saw the restock and i went for the yellow house since the blue one was already sold out (what) and i did everything right until when i clicked “purchase” it went “error item” or something.


I dreamed about them too, and I don't even want them! I dreamt that I saw the yellow and blue houses, and the mori in stock and I got them all hahaha.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Foreverfox said:


> I dreamed about them too, and I don't even want them! I dreamt that I saw the yellow and blue houses, and the mori in stock and I got them all hahaha.


that would be enough to get lots of eggies 
“yellow house for sale. payment options:
-galaxy egg + 2k
-disco egg + 2k
- dreamy egg + eevee egg + 4k”


----------



## Plume

LittleMissPanda said:


> View attachment 363342View attachment 363343View attachment 363345View attachment 363346View attachment 363347
> View attachment 363348View attachment 363349View attachment 363350View attachment 363351View attachment 363352​Honestly a lineup like this would have been really nice, and could have been possible too depending on the time of each collectible's release, but at the rate the houses sell out, and the quantity of each stock.....immeasurable sadness
> 
> Funnily enough I've witnessed the houses restock, same with the Apples and Hybrids, but I haven't attempted to grab 'em. Not worth bothering about tbh. Within milliseconds they're gone anyway. I was just on my PC drawing and casually checking out the shop when it happened.
> 
> Just the thing to lift our spirits would be the introduction of NH flowers/hybrids  I'd grab those in a heartbeat, for sure~


The restocks had me thinking I might be closer to a full house line-up, but instead they’ve made me realize how unobtainable it actually is. :c

I didn’t realize there were only roughly 50 yellow houses in existence, omg.


----------



## -Lumi-

Add me to the camp of people who had bad dreams about the house restocks  stressing me out in a bad way, lol. I feel like for our pain & suffering we should each get one free house  



Plume said:


> The restocks had me thinking I might be closer to a full house line-up, but instead they’ve made me realize how unobtainable it actually is. :c
> 
> I didn’t realize there were only roughly 50 yellow houses in existence, omg.



If you can’t get a full lineup you can at least have a sort of symmetrical thing happening! I know it’s not the same but. The yellow houses really are so tricky  so tiny in size & tiny in quantity


----------



## jiny

SpaceTokki77 said:


> omg i also dreamed about the houses too- i finally saw the restock and i went for the yellow house since the blue one was already sold out (what) and i did everything right until when i clicked “purchase” it went “error item” or something.


i actually had another dream abt the houses i finally caught a restock so i aimed for the pink house and i had it in my cart and when i went to purchase it, it said it was sold to someone else and i couldn’t get it anymore


----------



## SpaceTokki77

syub said:


> i actually had another dream abt the houses i finally caught a restock so i aimed for the pink house and i had it in my cart and when i went to purchase it, it said it was sold to someone else and i couldn’t get it anymore


aww nooo 
i’ll be on the lookout for a pink house for u!


----------



## Kirbyz

are we all having dreams about the houses now, cause i fr did too lmao. i love this


----------



## Plainbluetees

I also had a dream where I got a teal house from a restock. But then somebody else bought it. Then everybody kept chanting “WHAT DO WE WANT? RESTOCKS! WHEN DO WE WANT THEM? NOW!” and it was very confusing lol


----------



## xara

not ya’ll having dreams about the houses.


----------



## Antonio

I'll like to be notified of restock aswell


----------



## King koopa

-Lumi- said:


> Add me to the camp of people who had bad dreams about the house restocks  stressing me out in a bad way, lol. I feel like for our pain & suffering we should each get one free house
> 
> 
> 
> If you can’t get a full lineup you can at least have a sort of symmetrical thing happening! I know it’s not the same but. The yellow houses really are so tricky  so tiny in size & tiny in quantity


I know right? There are people on here who spend 3+ hours refreshing the shop untill a restock, then someone else buys it. Those people should get a house


----------



## -Lumi-

@Cosmic-chan The pink roses are back in stock if you want one! I'm not sure if you got one last night


----------



## Antonio

I got me a peach


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Were the houses restocked too or just the pink roses and peaches?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

-Lumi- said:


> @Cosmic-chan The pink roses are back in stock if you want one! I'm not sure if you got one last night


Thank you. Sadly I do not have the tbt for it but thank you for the ping


----------



## Kirbyz

Sweetley said:


> Were the houses restocked too or just the pink roses and peaches?


dont worry just the peaches and pink roses!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

grabbed a pink rose 
edit: sent to @Cosmic-chan


----------



## -Lumi-

Sweetley said:


> Were the houses restocked too or just the pink roses and peaches?



Just the pink roses and peaches from what I saw!

I’m so happy with my lineup aaaaahh


----------



## xara

-Lumi- said:


> Just the pink roses and peaches from what I saw!
> 
> I’m so happy with my lineup aaaaahh



your lineup is so cute!!


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Kirbyz said:


> dont worry just the peaches and pink roses!





-Lumi- said:


> Just the pink roses and peaches from what I saw!


Ah, thank you both! I thought I missed them again.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SpaceTokki77 said:


> grabbed a pink rose
> edit: sent to @Cosmic-chan


I-  you didn't have to do that


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Cosmic-chan said:


> I-  you didn't have to do that


it’s no problem! i hope you get a lot of use from it


----------



## -Lumi-

xara said:


> your lineup is so cute!!



Thank you so much!! I wasn't sure for a moment if I wanted to buy the roses but jshjkhgs I am a compulsive spender lol. And I think that trying to date trade roses to get a bottom row is going to be tricky so this is a good alternative!


----------



## Nefarious

Things are getting restocked? _Guess that means another day sitting in front of the houses for me_.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

My line up makes me happy.


----------



## xara

Cosmic-chan said:


> My line up makes me happy.



it looks great!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> it looks great!


Thank you ! I love the colors very much


----------



## Foreverfox

SpaceTokki77 said:


> that would be enough to get lots of eggies
> “yellow house for sale. payment options:
> -galaxy egg + 2k
> -disco egg + 2k
> - dreamy egg + eevee egg + 4k”


YYAAASSS.. all of the eggies.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Question: do the houses actually spell anything out? Or even mean anything?


----------



## BungoTheElf

Cosmic-chan said:


> Question: do the houses actually spell anything out? Or even mean anything?






it's animal crossing in japanese (doubutsu no mori)

also omfg i had a mori in my cart those went so fast


----------



## Foreverfox

Aiabxownduqvs zjws sjsbs i stopped watching the shop for a minute during my son's bone infusion and missed the moris.


----------



## jiny

ARE YOU SERIOUS i missed it again :""""""""((((((


----------



## SarahSays

Had one in my cart


----------



## Nefarious

_Huge F for me, missing the Mori._ 

My hand was hovering over the tiny house so I lost some seconds trying to click it haha.


----------



## deana

I looked away for 2 seconds 

It's gonna be another long day ya'll


----------



## Plainbluetees

ughh. I missed it again...

if anybody catches any of the houses on sale and would like to give it to me I’d gladly play 2x shop price


----------



## jiny

i have school rn idk how to keep up w refreshing the shop ;v;


----------



## Dio

moris run


----------



## JellyBeans

noo i'm checking in at random intervals and just refreshed to see *ど* sold go up by one


----------



## BungoTheElf

YO GET THOSE MORIS U GUYS


----------



## jiny

MORIS GOGOGO


----------



## Nefarious

AAA Thank you to whoever just re-restocked those Moris just now!


----------



## Plume

I didn't even see mori and blue restock. I guess they went that fast, holy crap. I saw the others, but didn't bother trying since I already have them.


----------



## deana

Yo this literally just saved my whole day


----------



## JellyBeans

not me missing moris because i was typing??


----------



## Foreverfox

WHAT....YO, im literally refreshing every second. How did I miss it


----------



## Cosmic-chan

BungoTheElf said:


> View attachment 363408
> it's animal crossing in japanese (doubutsu no mori)
> 
> also omfg i had a mori in my cart those went so fast


Oh lol I had no idea ! Hahaha that's cool !


----------



## Lightspring

Dude I missed the moris by 2 minutes


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'mma sell more collectibles so I can get tbt and hopefully snag collectibles for you guys !


----------



## Plainbluetees

UGH I MISSED AGAIIINNN 

can I have someone’s for 2x shop price? it’s all I can get right now. I just want one house x_x


----------



## Kirbyz

im like ok let me go and make me and my brother food we’re hungry, im sure they can’t restock that quick. i go check now and the mori’sssssss nooooooo


----------



## jiny

so does anyone wanna lookout for a pink house for me i’ll pay


----------



## Lightspring

Plainbluetees said:


> UGH I MISSED AGAIIINNN
> 
> can I have someone’s for 2x shop price? it’s all I can get right now. I just want one house x_x


I know, same here. I was literally in class and not checking.


----------



## jiny

Lightspring said:


> I know, same here. I was literally in class and not checking.


i was in class as well i didn’t even think to check :,(


----------



## Peach_Jam

I missed the cyan house again yess love that for me


----------



## xara

BRO I WAS ON THE PHONE???


----------



## Plainbluetees

xara said:


> BRO I WAS ON THE PHONE


I was bringing in groceries from the car. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021

Just in case anybody is interested in selling a spare they bought... I can trade a Matryoshka doll + blue hybrid violet + October birthstone and other low tier collectibles plus tbt for any of the houses. https://www.belltreeforums.com/thre...hka-birthstone-blue-hybrid-violet-etc.589717/


----------



## SpaceTokki77

anyone willing to sell me a dark blue house? i’ll trade anything that isn’t active in my lineup + tbt


----------



## King koopa

Me waiting for the blue rose to restock even though I don't have enough bells:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i thought i learned my lesson when i stepped away last time


----------



## Lightspring

I’m looking for a mori collectible, if anyone is willing to sell, I have the deets in my sig


----------



## xara

at this point, i could probably check the shop every second and _still_ miss the restock.


----------



## Foreverfox

xara said:


> at this point, i could probably check the shop every second and _still_ miss the restock.


I did!


----------



## Chris

xara said:


> at this point, i could probably check the shop every second and _still_ miss the restock.


There are a_ lot_ of people refreshing it!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

if anyone has a mori, yellow house, or dark blue house i’ll pay x2 shop price and any collectible that’s not in my lineup


----------



## Fye

toy hammer restock when


----------



## King koopa

Fye said:


> toy hammer restock when


I'd love a toy hammer, was my favorite item in New leaf
(But that price tho  )


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Damn, those house collectibles are faster sold out than any PS5 restock...


----------



## Sheep Villager

Made a new line-up based on my emotions after being on a toilet break during the last 2 restocks.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

hello  shop  please  restock  and  give  us  all  our  houses  thanks


----------



## Kirbyz

hey jeremy.. i don’t suppose there’ll be another restock? hint hint..


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Jeremy please we just want an alert or more houses senpai


----------



## King koopa

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello  shop  please  restock  and  give  us  all  our  houses


The people who buy houses in 1 nanosecond:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

*@everysinglemod *please give us our houses


----------



## Kirbyz

im on a mission to get a dark blue house for lav, i swear if there’s one more restock ill be on that shop page with eyes on target


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm finna sell mist of the collectibles I got for houses


----------



## King koopa

SpaceTokki77 said:


> *@everysinglemod *please give us our houses


Wait, mods run the shop? I thought only admins did


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Kirbyz said:


> im on a mission to get a dark blue house for lav, i swear if there’s one more restock ill be on that shop page with eyes on target


i have school but imma try to get u that yellow house or a mori 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021



Koopadude100 said:


> Wait, mods run the shop? I thought only admins did


i don’t know lol, i just mean _someone give le houses pleaaase_


----------



## Foreverfox

Sheep Villager said:


> Made a new line-up based on my emotions after being on a toilet break during the last 2 restocks.


I share this sentiment. It's too much lol


----------



## xara

i mean,, at least there’s a blue pansy left if anyone wants to nab that.


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> i mean,, at least there’s a blue pansy left if anyone wants to nab that.


At least the blue pansies are selling out slow. It seems that within a minute Jeremy restocks the houses, POOF. They disappear and people with bad internet have to suffer


----------



## xara

Koopadude100 said:


> At least the blue pansies are selling out slow. It seems that within a minute Jeremy restocks the houses, POOF. They disappear and people with bad internet have to suffer



even the people with good internet are suffering,, this is torture lol.


----------



## Nefarious

Last restock with 5-8 for each house maybe? 
It's not too little, but not too much either. Gives those with slow internet a fighting chance too.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

NefariousKing said:


> Last restock with 5-8 for each house maybe?
> It's not too little, but not too much either. Gives those with slow internet a fighting chance too.


i agree, who’s gonna make the petition?


----------



## LittleMissPanda

Watching the restocks go by without a care in the world on account that I'm happily drawing art for a friend


----------



## King koopa

NefariousKing said:


> Last restock with 5-8 for each house maybe?
> It's not too little, but not too much either. Gives those with slow internet a fighting chance too.


They COULD make it so the ones everyone wants more in stock. Like instead of the dark blue one and the yellow one being 1 then it's gone, it could be 4 like the light blue one


----------



## Nefarious

Koopadude100 said:


> They COULD make it so the ones everyone wants more in stock. Like instead of the dark blue one and the yellow one being 1 then it's gone, it could be 4 like the light blue one



I definitely think they should list a good amount for the next time the yellow houses are up (like 4 or 5), not sure on the dark blue one, but the yellow house didn't get a single stock yesterday and I think it only got 1 or 2 in total.


----------



## Jacob

Sheep Villager said:


> Made a new line-up based on my emotions after being on a toilet break during the last 2 restocks.



omgg I love the way 6x2 looks, we should be able to show 12 collectibles !!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Sign the Petition
					

The House Collectibles Should Have 5-8 In Stock




					www.change.org
				



sign away!


----------



## King koopa

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> The House Collectibles Should Have 5-8 In Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sign away!


Just signed it


----------



## Plainbluetees

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> The House Collectibles Should Have 5-8 In Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sign away!


Singed.


----------



## xara

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> The House Collectibles Should Have 5-8 In Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sign away!



surprised there wasn’t another restock while you were making the petition and we were signing it.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

xara said:


> surprised there wasn’t another restock while you were making the petition and we were signing it.


shhh ...you’re gonna jinx it


----------



## Kirbyz

SpaceTokki77 said:


> Sign the Petition
> 
> 
> The House Collectibles Should Have 5-8 In Stock
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.change.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sign away!


staff can’t deny the creativity on this one, a whole petition, cmon staff, bless us with another restock please


----------



## King koopa

Kirbyz said:


> staff can’t deny the creativity on this one, a whole petition, cmon staff, bless us with another restock please


*staff restocks the mori's*
5 seconds later....
It's sold out
Edit: did i just predict the future


----------



## Jeremy

All right everyone, these restocks are also stressful for us because these collectibles are supposed to be rare, yet everyone wants them! Let's do one more house restock with a set time, tomorrow the 24th at 5:00 PM EST, so at least you can stop constantly refreshing for them. However, there may still be a few restocks of the other collectibles until then. Also, please don't get your hopes up too much!  If these are gone within seconds from an unannounced restock, it's going to last less time than you can click with an announced one.


----------



## Kirbyz

Jeremy said:


> All right everyone, these restocks are also stressful for us because these collectibles are supposed to be rare, yet everyone wants them! Let's do one more house restock with a set time, tomorrow the 24th at 5:00 PM EST, so at least you can stop constantly refreshing for them. However, there may still be a few restocks of the other collectibles until then. Also, please don't get your hopes up too much!  If these are gone within seconds from an unannounced restock, it's going to last less time than you can click with an announced one.


WOOO JEREMY BLESS WE LOVE YOU 

also sorry for stressing you guys out we’re way too excited about this


----------



## Plainbluetees

Jeremy said:


> All right everyone, these restocks are also stressful for us because these collectibles are supposed to be rare, yet everyone wants them! Let's do one more house restock with a set time, tomorrow the 24th at 5:00 PM EST, so at least you can stop constantly refreshing for them. However, there may still be a few restocks of the other collectibles until then. Also, please don't get your hopes up too much!  If these are gone within seconds from an unannounced restock, it's going to last less time than you can click with an announced one.


I LOVE YOU JEREMY


----------



## King koopa

Jeremy said:


> All right everyone, these restocks are also stressful for us because these collectibles are supposed to be rare, yet everyone wants them! Let's do one more house restock with a set time, tomorrow the 24th at 5:00 PM EST, so at least you can stop constantly refreshing for them. However, there may still be a few restocks of the other collectibles until then. Also, please don't get your hopes up too much!  If these are gone within seconds from an unannounced restock, it's going to last less time than you can click with an announced one.


Thanks!


----------



## xara

Jeremy said:


> All right everyone, these restocks are also stressful for us because these collectibles are supposed to be rare, yet everyone wants them! Let's do one more house restock with a set time, tomorrow the 24th at 5:00 PM EST, so at least you can stop constantly refreshing for them. However, there may still be a few restocks of the other collectibles until then. Also, please don't get your hopes up too much!  If these are gone within seconds from an unannounced restock, it's going to last less time than you can click with an announced one.



thank you, jeremy! hope we didn’t stress you out too much. >_<


----------



## Nefarious

Jeremy said:


> All right everyone, these restocks are also stressful for us because these collectibles are supposed to be rare, yet everyone wants them! Let's do one more house restock with a set time, tomorrow the 24th at 5:00 PM EST, so at least you can stop constantly refreshing for them. However, there may still be a few restocks of the other collectibles until then. Also, please don't get your hopes up too much!  If these are gone within seconds from an unannounced restock, it's going to last less time than you can click with an announced one.



Thank you Jeremy! Sorry for stressing you out, we really appreciate the communication though. ^^


----------



## Foreverfox

Jeremy said:


> All right everyone, these restocks are also stressful for us because these collectibles are supposed to be rare, yet everyone wants them! Let's do one more house restock with a set time, tomorrow the 24th at 5:00 PM EST, so at least you can stop constantly refreshing for them. However, there may still be a few restocks of the other collectibles until then. Also, please don't get your hopes up too much!  If these are gone within seconds from an unannounced restock, it's going to last less time than you can click with an announced one.


Exactly what I was saying yesterday.  Thank you for everything you guys do for us!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jacob said:


> omgg I love the way 6x2 looks, we should be able to show 12 collectibles !!


jacob, _please_. we just got back to 5x2


----------



## Blink.

Late to the party

ooh Easter egg hunt


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> All right everyone, these restocks are also stressful for us because these collectibles are supposed to be rare, yet everyone wants them!


idk, I'm convinced you kinda enjoy this

but thanks for the eta time to fail


----------



## Dio

There's going to be only one yellow house if anything tomorrow based on rarity so good luck to whoever is going for that :0


----------



## Nefarious

Dio said:


> There's going to be only one yellow house if anything tomorrow based on rarity so good luck to whoever is going for that :0



Yo Dio, could you lend me your stand to stop time just for a moment. 

Your lineup is looking really awesome by the way! A house in a forest.


----------



## IonicKarma

Oooo looking forward to the Easter Egg Hunt!  Wonder what cute eggs with have this year!


----------



## Stella-Io

Dammit I missed the Moris cause I was at work .-.

RIP my chances of getting a house now


----------



## Kirbyz

Stella-Io said:


> Dammit I missed the Moris cause I was at work .-.
> 
> RIP my chances of getting a house now


dont worry! jeremy said there may be a few more restocks today, and there is a scheduled restock tomorrow at 5 PM EST 

thank you to him and the staff for all that they do for us


----------



## Plume

Kirbyz said:


> dont worry! jeremy said there may be a few more restocks today, and there is a scheduled restock tomorrow at 5 PM EST
> 
> thank you to him and the staff for all that they do for us


Just to confirm, the unscheduled restocks will not include the houses, right? At least that's how I understood it.


----------



## Foreverfox

Plume said:


> Just to confirm, the unscheduled restocks will not include the houses, right? At least that's how I understood it.


That's how I understood it too.


----------



## Kirbyz

Plume said:


> Just to confirm, the unscheduled restocks will not include the houses, right? At least that's how I understood it.


i thought they would, but let me double check the post!

oops you’re both right! i misread it


----------



## King koopa

Did I miss a restock? (I wanted to see if later when I can afford one to buy a dark blue house for SpaceTokki77)


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Koopadude100 said:


> Did I miss a restock? (I wanted to see if later when I can afford one to buy a dark blue house for SpaceTokki77)


you can look at the updated collectivles list on the forums home page to see if there was a restock 

also good to know there's a restock tomorrow, I would love to get a mori, teal, or pink house!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Just gonna leave this meme I made here


----------



## Chris

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 363468
> Just gonna leave this meme I made here


I'm looking forward to hearing if you'll still feel this way at 5:01pm EST tomorrow.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Vrisnem said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing if you'll still feel this way at 5:01pm EST tomorrow.


 Ayo wait a second now


----------



## Sheep Villager

Vrisnem said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing if you'll still feel this way at 5:01pm EST tomorrow.



5:01 is a generous estimate. My personal guess is 20 seconds at most. Even 10 sounds possible.
I think I'll sit out on the houses on purpose just to try and time how fast they go out if I even catch them to begin with.

My favourite part about these restocks has honestly just been watching this thread so I'm not even mad I'll walk away from this house-less.​


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cosmic-chan said:


> View attachment 363468
> Just gonna leave this meme I made here


hey, that's hell you're walking into

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021



Vrisnem said:


> I'm looking forward to hearing if you'll still feel this way at 5:01pm EST tomorrow.


more like 5:00:45, you mean

and this is just because jeremy doesn't do the restock until 5:00:40

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021

or the server dies from users refreshing and the restock isn't until 5:15


----------



## Rika092

I swear, when i'm active on the forum the shops are forever out of stock; the one time/weekend I couldn't get online due to things happening in real life, of course the shops are restocked with the collectibles that I've been dreaming to purchase. The TBT collectible life is hard for me. Here's finger crossed that I could actually participate in the egg hunt for the first time this year...


----------



## Matt0106

I'm not even going for the houses and I'm still stressed for all of you  I feel like I'm watching a sport


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I got me a pink house so I'm happy but, I wouldn't mind if I got another one lol


----------



## Cadbberry

I hope to nab a pink house myself but honestly I am just so excited for more events  Its always so much fun. Easter egg hunt weee!


----------



## King koopa

Afk i gtg eat dinner
(Hopefully I don't miss a restock while I'm gone)
Edit I'm back, looks like there was no restock because the thread didn't blow up


----------



## skarmoury

this restock reminds me of why living at the other side of the world sucks sometimes TT at least 5 am isn't an unreasonable time for me to be awake


----------



## N e s s

I just realized that the admins robbed me of my item transfer tool collectible with the red mori house and arrow in it

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021

@Justin If you remember what I’m referring to I demand you give it back


----------



## Cosmic-chan

N e s s said:


> I just realized that the admins robbed me of my item transfer tool collectible with the red mori house and arrow in it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021
> 
> @Justin If you remember what I’m referring to I demand you give it back


What is this collectible? I can't say I understand what you mean


----------



## Nefarious

Cosmic-chan said:


> What is this collectible? I can't say I understand what you mean



It was an addon that returned a collectible to you if you made a mistake and gifted it to the wrong user.
Looked like this:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

NefariousKing said:


> It was an addon that returned a collectible to you if you made a mistake and gifted it to the wrong user.
> Looked like this:
> View attachment 363529


Huh. Must be old ! I've never seen it !


----------



## LambdaDelta

N e s s said:


> I just realized that the admins robbed me of my item transfer tool collectible with the red mori house and arrow in it
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021
> 
> @Justin If you remember what I’m referring to I demand you give it back


yea, I keep asking for my corrections back too

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021



Cosmic-chan said:


> Huh. Must be old ! I've never seen it !


waaay before your time


----------



## xara

honestly. i’ll take any house that i can get lol but if all i walk away with is the house i purchased from @Dio (thank you again!) i’ll be happy with that, too, since that’s 1 house more than i was expecting to get.


----------



## Midoriya

Honestly, I would love to get a house collectible but won’t mind if I don’t.  Also,


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just cherish the house I got from Dio and the Rose I got from Toki. They mean a lot


----------



## jadetine

Midoriya said:


> Honestly, I would love to get a house collectible but won’t mind if I don’t.  Also,


Gosh, you like all the best shows!
And your red garden is actually pretty nice. (I say that, but I'm not giving up my house dream yet.)

	Post automatically merged: Mar 23, 2021



Cosmic-chan said:


> I just cherish the house I got from Dio and the Rose I got from Toki. They mean a lot


Forreals right? Having someone send these to me meant so much more than I thought; I literally did a spit-take thanks to Dio.


----------



## Foreverfox

Midoriya said:


> Honestly, I would love to get a house collectible but won’t mind if I don’t.  Also,


I feel the same, although I really only want one to sell for funds.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

me seeing all u guys with houses and sitting here with not a single one:


----------



## xSuperMario64x

just realized if the restock actually is tomorrow at 5pm I'm gonna miss it cause I have class 5-6pm tomorrow 

oh well at least I kinda tried


----------



## SpaceTokki77

xSuperMario64x said:


> just realized if the restock actually is tomorrow at 5pm I'm gonna miss it cause I have class 5-6pm tomorrow
> 
> oh well at least I kinda tried


you‘ll only be 10 seconds late maximum


----------



## Foreverfox

SpaceTokki77 said:


> you‘ll only be 10 seconds late maximum


10 seconds late is still 12 seconds too late though


----------



## xara

Cosmic-chan said:


> I just cherish the house I got from Dio and the Rose I got from Toki. They mean a lot



they really do. got a house from @Dio as well and a blue pansy from @lana. and my heart goes !!!!! whenever i look at them aha. i’m so grateful.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xara said:


> they really do. got a house from @Dio as well and a blue pansy from @lana. and my heart goes !!!!! whenever i look at them aha. i’m so grateful.


Omg yes !! I'm so grateful ! Dio just popped into my messages and I thought it was a dream ! I'm so grateful !


----------



## xara

Cosmic-chan said:


> Omg yes !! I'm so grateful ! Dio just popped into my messages and I thought it was a dream ! I'm so grateful !



aha they popped into my messages, too! i thought it was someone else at first but then i saw “pink house” and immediately went  LOL


----------



## Stella-Io

*pets icon of house*

One day... maybe not tomorrow but one day... I will get another house.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

SpaceTokki77 said:


> you‘ll only be 10 seconds late maximum


well the truth is it's prob just not gonna work w me at all cause I gotta be at class 15 min early and my phone is slow as heck lol

I'm honestly not even sure why this is an issue for me, ig being surrounded by people who are stressed about this makes me stressed about it as well.


----------



## MapleSilver

Really excited for the theme update! I enjoyed seeing the time change in TBT 2.0 so it's great to finally have that back.


----------



## Snek

Everyone is wanting the houses, but here I am wanting the forest...


----------



## Mr.Fox

So...since we had Halloweaster a couple months ago...does that mean Easterween is upcoming?


----------



## xara

Mr.Fox said:


> So...since we had Halloweaster a couple months ago...does that mean Easterween is upcoming?



wonder what kinds of collectibles easterween would bring . a zipper-o’-lantern, maybe?


----------



## Sharksheep

xara said:


> wonder what kinds of collectibles easterween would bring . a zipper-o’-lantern, maybe?



I think we already know that Zipper is just empty on the inside. Don't need the confirmation that he is soulless


----------



## Mr.Fox

...or pastel spiders and bats...


----------



## xara

Mr.Fox said:


> ...or pastel spiders and bats...



pastel bats would be so cute omg.


----------



## Midoriya

Zipper taking over Halloween was interesting, and Jack taking over Easter would be interesting as well.  Next thing you know we’re going to have fireworks during Christmas and Jingle during the summer???  Honestly idk where I’m going with this.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

good morning, i’m excited for the shop restock today! which items will you guys be going for?


----------



## xara

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning, i’m excited for the shop restock today! which items will you guys be going for?



good morning! i’ll honestly take any house that i can get,, i’m not picky aha. wbu?


----------



## -Lumi-

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning, i’m excited for the shop restock today! which items will you guys be going for?



I might try and get that elusive tiny house for @Plume  I don’t need any houses for myself so I’ve only ever been trying to get one for friends! But I know that tiny house is gonna be tricky


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm just interested in seeing how many seconds it takes for the forums to crash lmao


----------



## Chris

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> I'm just interested in seeing how many seconds it takes for the forums to crash lmao


We already have the fire extinguishers ready to go.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Welcome back to House Hunters International with your Host The Bell Tree Forum


----------



## Matt0106

Cosmic-chan said:


> Welcome back to House Hunters International with your Host The Bell Tree Forum


The Property Brothers could never.


----------



## Foreverfox

I'm probably not even going to try today. It's pointless to have an announced restock when the volume is so low. I'd rather refresh all day and hope to snag one than have everyone know about it and have zero chance. I only wanted to get one to resell anyway.


----------



## tessa grace

Thank you for the free bells, just wanted to say to admin that you guys are doing a great job!

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021

Also, just wondering, is there a certain time that the shop restocks or something?


----------



## Sharksheep

thetessagrace said:


> Thank you for the free bells, just wanted to say to admin that you guys are doing a great job!
> 
> Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021
> 
> Also, just wondering, is there a certain time that the shop restocks or something?



There's one announced restock today at 5pm est but there might still be some unannounced restock until then


----------



## tessa grace

Sharksheep said:


> There's one announced restock today at 5pm est but there might still be some unannounced restock until then


That is such a bad time for me.
bummer.


----------



## Nefarious

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning, i’m excited for the shop restock today! which items will you guys be going for?



Going to try for the tiny house, likely will miss it, so on the split second I do and there’s anything left I’ll likely try to pick up either a pink, cyan, mori or dark blue house for folks here (forgot who wanted the cyan house though ).

Don’t think my brain is going to survive the few milliseconds it’s going to have to make decisions haha.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

NefariousKing said:


> Don’t think my brain is going to survive the few milliseconds it’s going to have to make decisions haha.


omg lol me too, my brain just goes  when it has to make decisions under pressure


----------



## JellyBeans

even though i know it’s futile to try, I might try and get a pink or blue house and try to trade it for a fresh feather.. but considering how insane tbt fair restocks were i can only imagine the scale of these!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Wait what's 5pm EST in CST


----------



## Midoriya

Cosmic-chan said:


> Wait what's 5pm EST in CST



4pm I’m pretty sure.  That’s the same timezone I have.


----------



## Chris

Here's an important note to all of our *European users*.  

The clocks have already gone forward in North America for the springtime, so the time difference between North American time zones and European time zones is temporarily reduced (and will remain this way until European clocks go forward on March 28th). So *5pm Eastern time* is currently *9pm GMT* and *10pm CEST*, rather than 10pm and 11pm respectively. The time difference will be back to normal by the time the egg hunt takes place.


----------



## deana

NefariousKing said:


> (forgot who wanted the cyan house though )


That was me, thanks  
(I'm kidding nobody is under any obligation to help me out lol)

I'm either going to try to grab the cyan for myself or something else to gift to someone but I think I'll just make a split second decision based on the quantities released.


----------



## Roxxy

Would love a blue house but probably zero chance  good luck to everyone. Hope you all get what you are wishing for


----------



## Nefarious

deanapants said:


> That was me, thanks
> (I'm kidding nobody is under any obligation to help me out lol)
> 
> I'm either going to try to grab the cyan for myself or something else to gift to someone but I think I'll just make a split second decision based on the quantities released.



Ah yeah it was you! Sorry, I'm just really bad at remember things unless I wrote it down somewhere. 
I'll still try, depending how it all goes, the most likely outcome is I walk away with nothing at all haha.

Wishing you good luck in nabbing that cyan house, hopefully they have a good quantity! ^^


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm just hoping I can sell my old collectibles so I can have enough for one of the houses :3


----------



## jiny

im gna try for the pink house but im not getting my hopes up they'll prob sell out in 2 seconds LOL


----------



## Sheep Villager

I'm still standing by my decision to miss it on purpose due to trying to time how fast they go out.
I have all my timers ready to go so it's just a matter of me not being late.

I'll of course post the results to anyone curious after the shop mayhem has ended.​


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i’m gonna try for the yellow house since i’m on mobile...that would be enough to get my dream collectibles and more


----------



## Antonio

Jeremy said:


> we went to the next level by also changing from light to dark with day and night.


Does this imply there will be a dark mode? If so, could we have it as dark permanently aswell?


----------



## Chris

2-D said:


> Does this imply there will be a dark mode? If so, could we have it as dark permanently aswell?


Jeremy was referring to how the sky used to transition from day to night on TBT 2.0. We are bringing that back.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tbt dark mode sounds sexy tho ️


----------



## xara

i should probably decide which house i want to try for before 5pm rolls around.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'mma just go for the one with the most so I don't try to get one I'll have zero luck with


----------



## Antonio

Vrisnem said:


> Jeremy was referring to how the sky used to transition from day to night on TBT 2.0. We are bringing that back.


I'm confused then, why imply that changing from light to dark with day and night as if they are 2 different things?


----------



## Stella-Io

Cosmic-chan said:


> Tbt dark mode sounds sexy tho



Tbt dark mode is The Woods (joking, kinda)


----------



## Chris

2-D said:


> I'm confused then, why imply that changing from light to dark with day and night as if they are 2 different things?


I would suggest going back and re-reading the paragraph you isolated that sentence from. It's written in past tense. It's just talking about how the sky transitioned from light in the day to dark at night.


----------



## Antonio

2-D said:


> I'm confused then, why imply that changing from light to dark with day and night as if they are 2 different things?


I'm an idiot, I apologize. 

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021

And there i go quoting the wrong quote when I meant to reply to this:



Vrisnem said:


> I would suggest going back and re-reading the paragraph you isolated that sentence from. It's written in past tense. It's just talking about how the sky transitioned from light in the day to dark at night.


----------



## Nefarious

About an hour until shop doomsday. Good luck to everyone jumping into the chaos.


----------



## oak

NefariousKing said:


> About an hour until shop doomsday. Good luck to everyone jumping into the chaos.


I'm glad I saw this cause I thought it was 2 hours away so I must have done my timezone math wrong lmao.


----------



## King koopa

Ok I'm going to go play new


NefariousKing said:


> About an hour until shop doomsday. Good luck to everyone jumping into the chaos.


Me who already has a house but trying to buy one for someone else:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

House hunters brawl TBT edition


----------



## Roxxy

Only the brave and stupid are setting themselves up for failure  I am definitely the latter


----------



## SpaceTokki77

aaaack 42 minutes until chaos, who’s excited


----------



## jiny

i have 4 tbt to my name so ill watch from the sidelines


----------



## Roxxy

SpaceTokki77 said:


> aaaack 42 minutes until chaos, who’s excited


I feel sick


----------



## lieryl

man i just want more peaches


----------



## SpaceTokki77

syub said:


> i have 4 tbt to my name so ill watch from the sidelines


did you want some? i can send you 50 so you can try and get a house!


----------



## jiny

SpaceTokki77 said:


> did you want some? i can send you 50 so you can try and get a house!


no its ok!! @Dio sent me some   <3


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I have 69 bells


----------



## Dio

syub said:


> no its ok!! @Dio sent me some   <3


its fun to have more competition


----------



## Roxxy

Is it better to try and be disappointed or not try and feel regret


----------



## Cosmic-chan

House house house


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i. just. want. that. dark. blue. HOUUUSE. aaa.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I just want MORI or really any house lol


----------



## Nefarious

Roxxy said:


> Is it better to try and be disappointed or not try and feel regret



I know I'd rather try and be disappointed than regret not trying at all. Disappointment lasts a day, regret would last forever.


----------



## Roxxy

Ok I am stepping away cos this chat is freaking me out  good luck all, hope everyone gets what they want


----------



## SpaceTokki77

NefariousKing said:


> Disappointment lasts a day, regret would last forever.


can i get this on my gravestone pls


----------



## xara

less than 30 minutes to go now.  to all my fellow crazy house hunters;


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Stressed and hyped idky


----------



## oak

This is reminding me of when concert tickets go onsale, same energy


----------



## Cosmic-chan

oak said:


> This is reminding me of when concert tickets go onsale, same energy


Bts concert had me like this tbh


----------



## Chris

I'm off to bed, but before I go I'm going to ask you all to please not be mean to Jeremy if/when you are disappointed by the outcome. Thank you.   

Restock is scheduled for in 20 minutes.


----------



## -Lumi-

Fell asleep for a while but luckily I’m awake now! When I miss a house I’m officially blaming it on being sleepy  otherwise I totally have cat like reflexes and would be able to snag a house


----------



## Kirbyz

Vrisnem said:


> I'm off to bed, but before I go I'm going to ask you all to please not be mean to Jeremy if/when you are disappointed by the outcome. Thank you.
> 
> Restock is scheduled for in 20 minutes.


how could we be mad at jeremy, bless his heart he gave us another restock


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Kirbyz said:


> how could we be mad at jeremy, bless his heart he gave us another restock


another _scheduled _restock


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'mma just vibe rq


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> I'm off to bed, but before I go I'm going to ask you all to please not be mean to Jeremy if/when you are disappointed by the outcome. Thank you.
> 
> Restock is scheduled for in 20 minutes.



jeremy’s the real MVP .. got nothing but respect for him!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Jeremy gets nothing but my love ! Love you Jeremy stay epic


----------



## SpaceTokki77

we have more than 10 minutes to go and my stomach still decides to hurt...oh well, better get it other with before the restock 
good luck to everyone, i hope you all get what you wanted


----------



## Stella-Io

Watch them be not on sale, then when I refresh the page to have them available they be sold out :x Just my luck


----------



## deana

No hard feelings to Jeremy or to anyone! I'll be happy for anyone who manages to get a house 

Anyway, I fully expect to get nothing I'm just here for the thrill


----------



## xara

i still have no idea what house to go for and i won’t have time to decide once the stock goes live BANSKSJ. i’m trying to see which house has received the most quantity and maybe the green one would be the best choice? idk lol


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'mma just go for mori or the cheapest one since I'm _ broke _


----------



## Stella-Io

xara said:


> i still have no idea what house to go for and i won’t have time to decide once the stock goes live BANSKSJ. i’m trying to see which house has received the most quantity and maybe the green one would be the best choice? idk lol



Same I think I'll go after the one that has most in stock so maybe, just EVER SO SLIGHTLY MAYBE, I'll have a better chance at getting it.

I really want a mori, but I'll take what I can get.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

xara said:


> i still have no idea what house to go for and i won’t have time to decide once the stock goes live BANSKSJ. i’m trying to see which house has received the most quantity and maybe the green one would be the best choice? idk lol


i say go for the 


 or the 


the teal one is in less demand and the mori has like 7 in stock


----------



## Nefarious

_My hands are already starting to shake, I hope I don't miss a beat with crtl+R -ing._

Less than 10 minutes, see y'all all the other side.


----------



## jiny

im going for that pink house  
good luck everyone!!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

aaaaaahhh 8 minutes i’m nervous


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m happy with my cyan house and I spent all my tbt on it lol... good luck to all on getting a restock!


----------



## -Lumi-

xara said:


> i still have no idea what house to go for and i won’t have time to decide once the stock goes live BANSKSJ. i’m trying to see which house has received the most quantity and maybe the green one would be the best choice? idk lol



I want the yellow house but this is probably the best strategy, lol. It has a _smidge _more of a fighting chance going after something with a bit of inventory vs just the one. My internet is slow but I'll try anyways


----------



## Stella-Io

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i say go for the View attachment 363752 or the View attachment 363753
> the teal one is in less demand and the mori has like 7 in stock



The stock that we're seeing now was the last stock, that's not the stock we'll be getting for this batch

But I do agree with the teal being less in demand


----------



## xara

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i say go for the View attachment 363752 or the View attachment 363753
> the teal one is in less demand and the mori has like 7 in stock



yeah, i think i’ll go for one of those two! but honestly, being lucky enough to get any of the houses would be pretty sexy.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

TIME TO MAKE LIKE YUMEKO AND GAMBLE !


----------



## xara

my stomach is in literal knots rn LOL. almost show time!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Reload  reeealooading  reeealooading  rn


----------



## King koopa

Oh boy 2 minutes untill ww3 but it's online


----------



## Stella-Io

Pink houses still available


----------



## BungoTheElf

dang who got the yellow tho


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'mma just


----------



## Matt0106

I only got on at 5:02 and somehow made it to the restock just in time! Got a Pink house!


----------



## xara

I GOT ONE!!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

aw no, i didnt get anything


----------



## Jhine7

Went for the rarest, got the 2 most common. Good enough, I'll take it!


----------



## Dinosaurz

YAY got the mori and light blue house I’m happy


----------



## Kirbyz

it kept saying i couldn’t purchase any of them cause i “wasn’t allowed to view the page” 

atleast it shows a yellow house in my cart


----------



## Stella-Io

YOOOOOOOO TWO HOUSES??? MY LUCK???


----------



## Nefarious

Damn, I missed the yellow house. Was fast enough to click it, but not fast enough to put it in the cart.  Oh well.

@syub Did you get the Pink House? I was able to nab that at least. ^^


----------



## Peach_Jam

There was like 14 left of the cyan house but it keep saying I can't purchase it 

I give up


----------



## Nkosazana

Missed AGAIN, what a joke -.-


----------



## Foreverfox

y'all. the yellow house was IN MY CART. i'm cry.


----------



## deana

I got my cyan house !!!!!

I have to say a HUGE thank you to Jeremy for having such generous restock amounts


----------



## jiny

NefariousKing said:


> Damn, I missed the yellow house. Was fast enough to click it, but not fast enough to put it in the cart.  Oh well.
> 
> @syub Did you get the Pink House? I was able to nab that at least. ^^


I DID!!! i also managed to get a cyan house ^^


----------



## JellyBeans

didn't manage to nab the dark blue but got a pink and a cyan! hands are still shaking lmao, who was lucky enough to get that yellow?


----------



## Cadbberry

Yay pink house  I am content


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Crying. I'm sobbing. I guess it's back to hunting for a overpriced house


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Missed and I am mad.


----------



## Kirbyz

Foreverfox said:


> y'all. the yellow house was IN MY CART. i'm cry.


same


----------



## King koopa

People with fast internet: 
People with slow internet:
People who missed it:
People who's tbt wouldn't let them buy it due to lag:


----------



## Sheep Villager

Well guys.
I timed it but also uh._ Somehow_ managed to snag a mori?? I saw the amount of stock and refreshed just as they were coming up one by one and I felt I had good odds.

It took...
*1 minute, 12 seconds 80 milliseconds* for all to sell out.

Since I was there when they started being added to store this timer ran from the very second the first item got stocked.​


----------



## Rika092

i keep getting error message saying I don't have permission to view the page???


----------



## You got mail!

Well it was worth a shot xpppp to say the least


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I LITERALLY HAD IT IN MY CART AND IT KEPT SAYING I COULDN'T BUY IT WHAT A JOKE


----------



## princess.looking.for.frog

Koopadude100 said:


> People with fast internet:
> People with slow internet:
> People who missed it:
> People who's tbt wouldn't let them buy it due to lag:


MY INTERNET WAS LIKE YEET


----------



## -Lumi-

I had the same luck as @Cosmic-chan it kept saying I had too many in my cart and then they were sold out :'( I had the little yellow one in my cart  I wonder who got her


----------



## King koopa

Rika092 said:


> i keep getting error message saying I don't have permission to view the page???


Probably a glitch. The server wasn't built for people to buy morixs in just nanoseconds


----------



## Cosmic-chan

-Lumi- said:


> I had the same luck as @Cosmic-chan it kept saying I had too many in my cart and then they were sold out :'( I had the little yellow one in my cart  I wonder who got her


I LITERALLY HAD IN MY CART I DON'T GET IT


----------



## SpaceTokki77

who got the yellow house?


----------



## Halloqueen

NefariousKing said:


> Damn, I missed the yellow house. Was fast enough to click it, but not fast enough to put it in the cart.  Oh well.
> 
> @syub Did you get the Pink House? I was able to nab that at least. ^^


I had it in my cart, but couldn't purchase it because someone already had. That having to actually confirm the purchase part is a killer. Same thing happened with the Celeste Chick Plush.

Didn't really expect that it was going to work, and I was correct that it didn't, but it was worth a shot.


----------



## Plume

Man, I didn't even see the yellow house. Ya'll are quick.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I refuse to buy a scaplers priced collectible too


----------



## xara

Sheep Villager said:


> It took...
> *1 minute, 12 seconds 80 milliseconds* for all to sell out.​



took longer than i thought it would.  i was honestly expecting everything to be sold out without _seconds_.


----------



## ~Kilza~

I went for the yellow house as well (because why not?), got it in my cart, wasn't able to purchase it in time. Just the way things go, lol


----------



## Dio

syub said:


> I DID!!! i also managed to get a cyan house ^^


The colors look nice together congrats 

got worried when i saw stuff being unique so i didn't try for yellow lol


----------



## Rika092

Koopadude100 said:


> Probably a glitch. The server wasn't built for people to buy morixs in just nanoseconds


this is just sad.... i literally had every house in my cart (besides yellow and pink) yet I couldn't check out in my cart


----------



## -Lumi-

Cosmic-chan said:


> I LITERALLY HAD IN MY CART I DON'T GET IT



When it happened to me the other day I was told it was just a slow connection? That the house _had already _been sold so technically we shouldn't of even been able to get it into our cart. Was just a bummer that I was getting told I had _too many _when I only had one. Oh well


----------



## Stella-Io

Cosmic-chan said:


> I LITERALLY HAD IT IN MY CART AND IT KEPT SAYING I COULDN'T BUY IT WHAT A JOKE



When it says that it means it sold out, so the stock ran out before you were able to officially purchase it

-Lumi- ninja'd me


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> I'm off to bed, but before I go I'm going to ask you all to please not be mean to Jeremy if/when you are disappointed by the outcome. Thank you.
> 
> Restock is scheduled for in 20 minutes.


I really hope no one would actually be mean to you guys. That would be really sad.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I'm a bit disappointed that I wasn't allowed to buy anything due to the "limit of 1" thing but I understand why they did it.  Congrats to everyone who got houses!


----------



## King koopa

me who rushed to my tablet to check the shop and everything is gone minus the pink house but then 1 refresh later... your pink mori is in another shop


----------



## Jhine7

Was secretly hoping for a surprise toy hammer restock but I'll take my cyan and pink house with pride


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Stella-Io said:


> When it says that it means it sold out, so the stock ran out before you were able to officially purchase it


It literally said 5/5 available.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Limit of 1 for every restock please lol


----------



## jiny

Dio said:


> The colors look nice together congrats
> 
> got worried when i saw stuff being unique so i didn't try for yellow lol


thank you!! and tysm for the bells


----------



## Aliya

managed to get cyan, pink and teal in order for my good bud @Blink. :bubbypet:

ty mods for the restock!


----------



## -Lumi-

Plume said:


> Man, I didn't even see the yellow house. Ya'll are quick.



I'm so sad I couldn't get it for you  I was really hoping you'd gotten the yellow. But I see you have a dark blue house now!!


----------



## hollow

was planning on hunting for cyan, perfect timing <3


----------



## King koopa

Dinosaurz said:


> Limit of 1 for every restock please lol


No that's just gonna make it worse


----------



## xara

i wish everyone could’ve gotten a house. you all deserve it.


----------



## lieryl

no peaches  i just want some fruit man


----------



## Jhine7

So who else had more than 1 tab open to double their chances?


----------



## SpaceTokki77

who got the dark blue house? would u mind selling it to me


----------



## Sheep Villager

xara said:


> took longer than i thought it would.  i was honestly expecting everything to be sold out without _seconds_.



I'm shocked myself. I expected 40 seconds at most. 1:12,80 was a pretty long window when it comes to the sheer amount of people there.
I think the purchase limit caught people off guard and helped close the flood gates a bit.​


----------



## Plume

-Lumi- said:


> I'm so sad I couldn't get it for you  I was really hoping you'd gotten the yellow. But I see you have a dark blue house now!!


ahh, it's okay! It brightens my day that you wanted to help me out.  

also, I'm totally willing to pay high prices for a yellow house. Just putting that out there. >.>


----------



## LambdaDelta

got an う literally just because of being in my cart before

honestly though, **** 3.0 shop. I know jeremy doesn't have much control over its problems, but this **** is absolutely godawful compared to 2.0. with that ****ty add x amount popup when you choose to purchase for how fast big stuff goes


----------



## Stella-Io

Cosmic-chan said:


> It literally said 5/5 available.



Lag. The shop hadn't had the chance to update yet so your page is an 'old page'.


----------



## Nkosazana

If anyone is selling any of their houses for shop price hmu plz


----------



## mocha.

Omg I’m raging I was 7 mins late cos I was replying to a long text lmfaooo my luck


----------



## King koopa

lieryl said:


> no peaches  i just want some fruit man


Cherries are still in stock right?


----------



## Matt0106

Vrisnem said:


> I'm off to bed, but before I go I'm going to ask you all to please not be mean to Jeremy if/when you are disappointed by the outcome. Thank you.
> 
> Restock is scheduled for in 20 minutes.


Wait, this is a thing? Y'all put in so much work and time to make this stuff happen, so no one should be getting mad at nobody  Thank you for the restock!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

it kept saying “you cannot purchase this many of __”. what does that even mean?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Stella-Io said:


> Lag. The shop hadn't had the chance to update yet so your page is an 'old page'.


Oh. Still disappointing tho.


----------



## Kirbyz

just wanna say thank you for the staff for giving us another restock, atleast some people got a chance to grab what they were hoping for


----------



## Dinosaurz

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it kept saying “you cannot purchase this many of __”. what does that even mean?


You can only have 1


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Nkosazana said:


> If anyone is selling any of their houses for shop price hmu plz


Yes this plz. I'm not gonna buy a house for 10 the price ;;


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Dinosaurz said:


> You can only have 1


i only had one tho...not sure what happened there


----------



## jiny

i just wanna know who got the yellow house,, congrats to whoever did!
i do also wish everyone got to get the houses they wanted  
and thank you for the restock jeremy!!


----------



## lieryl

Koopadude100 said:


> Cherries are still in stock right?


i have no idea lmao i just needed peaches after my mori TT


----------



## -Lumi-

Plume said:


> ahh, it's okay! It brightens my day that you wanted to help me out.
> 
> also, I'm totally willing to pay high prices for a yellow house. Just putting that out there. >.>



I’ll add some bells to your offer  your lineup own almost complete aaah I hope you get one of the new 2021 yellow houses


----------



## Cosmic-chan

LambdaDelta said:


> got an う literally just because of being in my cart before
> 
> honestly though, **** 3.0 shop. I know jeremy doesn't have much control over its problems, but this **** is absolutely godawful compared to 2.0. with that ****ty add x amount popup when you choose to purchase for how fast big stuff goes


So as long as I keep this mori in my basket I can buy it owo


----------



## Nefarious

LambdaDelta said:


> honestly though, **** 3.0 shop. I know jeremy doesn't have much control over its problems, but this **** is absolutely godawful compared to 2.0. with that ****ty add x amount popup when you choose to purchase for how fast big stuff goes



Gotta agree with the second pop-up, it really just slows everything down. Wish it would've just went straight to the cart.


----------



## xara

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it kept saying “you cannot purchase this many of __”. what does that even mean?



i’m assuming that a limit of how many of the same collectible a person can buy was put in place to avoid people buying them only to resell them to try and give people who actually wanted them a better chance.


----------



## Jeremy

xara said:


> i’m assuming that a limit of how many of the same collectible a person can buy was put in place to avoid people buying them only to resell them to try and give people who actually wanted them a better chance.


Yes because some of the previous restocks were purchased entirely by 1 - 3 people.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

xara said:


> i’m assuming that a limit of how many of the same collectible a person can buy was put in place to avoid people buying them only to resell them to try and give people who actually wanted them a better chance.


i literally only had 1 in quantity....and i wasnt gonna resell the blue house


----------



## Dinosaurz

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i only had one tho...not sure what happened there


In your inventory? It’s unique so 1 per person so if you try to buy 2 or if you already have 1 it pops up


----------



## Plume

-Lumi- said:


> I’ll add some bells to your offer  your lineup own almost complete aaah I hope you get one of the new 2021 yellow houses


;^; I cannot handle the sweetness. You don't have to do that, Lumi! But thank you for being so kind to me, ahh.


----------



## ~Kilza~

SpaceTokki77 said:


> it kept saying “you cannot purchase this many of __”. what does that even mean?





SpaceTokki77 said:


> i only had one tho...not sure what happened there


I believe it's because you were trying to buy a house that was already sold out, since iirc I ran into the same error as well when trying to buy the yellow house.


----------



## -Lumi-

xara said:


> i’m assuming that a limit of how many of the same collectible a person can buy was put in place to avoid people buying them only to resell them to try and give people who actually wanted them a better chance.



Yeah! I think the limit was actually a really nice idea. I just don't understand why the pop up showed up when I was trying to buy the yellow house that... yunno... only had one in stock to begin with  I'm assuming it was just an error! Like it was trying to tell me it was sold out but I got the wrong pop up. I _do _wish that the yellow house would've just auto-deleted from my cart or something tho. Having to manually delete it made it take way longer to try and get any other house. What can ya do though


----------



## Cadbberry

Just a reminder that even if you didn't get the item you were going for, that's kinda how timed restocks go! It's a big rush to the finish and if 30 people have the item in their cart, and only 5 are in stock, only 5 people get them. Its just how the dice roll sometimes ❤


----------



## Dio

Dinosaurz said:


> Limit of 1 for every restock please lol


im suprised that they didn't change it based on reactions for 2017


Jeremy said:


> Yes because some of the previous restocks were purchased entirely by 1 - 3 people.


----------



## IonicKarma

I got the yellow house!


----------



## BluebearL

Cosmic-chan said:


> I refuse to buy a scaplers priced collectible too



I don’t think that this is entirely fair. The house collectibles have always been rare and have never been sold at shop prices- that would be like saying that because you bought a fair collectible with a different currency that you should not be allowed to sell it for any tbt. The tier list guide also reflects that the houses are considered worth a lot more than shop prices. Selling is one of the main ways of making tbt that can go towards other things that people want. Many of the collectibles you see being sold in the tbt market place were once sold in the shop for small amounts of tbt but because there aren’t many in existence they sell for much more now.


----------



## Jhine7

Jhine7 said:


> Was secretly hoping for a surprise toy hammer restock but I'll take my cyan and pink house with pride


NO WAY!


----------



## Jeremy

All right, we're done with the restocks for now! Sorry to those of you who couldn't get the rare items you wanted, but far more people were refreshing than we had collectibles available! I left one super surprise Toy Hammer in the shop to end this round, but I assume it's already gone by the time I post this.


----------



## -Lumi-

Plume said:


> ;^; I cannot handle the sweetness. You don't have to do that, Lumi! But thank you for being so kind to me, ahh.



You've always been so sweet to me too, so! If you find a seller and you're short on bells lemme know. I'm not rich by any means but maybe I'll have enough


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> I'm off to bed, but before I go I'm going to ask you all to please not be mean to Jeremy if/when you are disappointed by the outcome. Thank you.
> 
> Restock is scheduled for in 20 minutes.


I would hope no one would be mean to Jeremy  Rock- Jeremy- hardplace he was  stuck between the two but gave us what we asked for 

I did try for the blue house, had it in my basket  failure 

Hope at least some got what they wanted


----------



## Cadbberry

IonicKarma said:


> View attachment 363760


More like Iconic Karma


----------



## xara

IonicKarma said:


> View attachment 363760



AYEEEE congrats!!


----------



## Stella-Io

The yellow house was sold out for me when I was on the page while buying a house, who ever bought it must have crazy good internet and be even crazy faster


----------



## Cosmic-chan

BluebearL said:


> I don’t think that this is entirely fair. The house collectibles have always been rare and have never been sold at shop prices- that would be like saying that because you bought a fair collectible with a different currency that you should not be allowed to sell it for any tbt. The tier list guide also reflects that the houses are considered worth a lot more than shop prices. Selling is one of the main ways of making tbt that can go towards other things that people want. Many of the collectibles you see being sold in the tbt market place were once sold in the shop for small amounts of tbt but because there aren’t many in existence they sell for much more now.


I can't do it. I got my first house for 89 tbt. I can't see myself buying the same thing for triple the price. It makes me feel weird


----------



## SpaceTokki77

IonicKarma said:


> View attachment 363760


congrats!! i bet you didn’t expect that


----------



## Snek

Toy Hammer is still up for sale...
Oh well...ready for the Easter madness 

edit: aaaaaand its gone lol


----------



## King koopa

IonicKarma said:


> View attachment 363760


Mood


----------



## LambdaDelta

NefariousKing said:


> Gotta agree with the second pop-up, it really just slows everything down. Wish it would've just went straight to the cart.


I'd pay someone for a script that skips it, tbh


----------



## Nkosazana

Jeremy said:


> All right, we're done with the restocks for now! Sorry to those of you who couldn't get the rare items you wanted, but far more people were refreshing than we had collectibles available! I left one super surprise Toy Hammer in the shop to end this round, but I assume it's already gone by the time I post this.


Its gone lmaoo


----------



## xara

Jeremy said:


> I left one super surprise Toy Hammer in the shop to end this round, but I assume it's already gone by the time I post this.



i think it was already gone by the time you even started _typing_ this LMAO. @Jhine7 works quickly,, congrats, justin!


----------



## Matt0106

Jhine7 said:


> NO WAY!


That's awesome, congrats!!!


----------



## oak

Ah dang I didn't manage to get any houses at all but that's okay. I'm just glad people are interested in the house collectables again!


----------



## Stella-Io

Yoo who got a hammer thou? I was too busy looking at the teal, mori and yellow house that I didn't see other stuff get restocked


----------



## Jhine7

xara said:


> i think it was already gone by the time you even started _typing_ this LMAO. @Jhine7 works quickly,, congrats, justin!


Thank you so much!! That was so extremely lucky, was just browsing the shop to see what else was even in there


----------



## King koopa

Wow that was fast


----------



## Jhine7

Matt0106 said:


> That's awesome, congrats!!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Kirbyz

Stella-Io said:


> Yoo who got a hammer thou? I was too busy looking at the teal, mori and yellow house that I didn't see other stuff get restocked


haha it was speedy jhine


----------



## King koopa

Kirbyz said:


> haha it was speedy jhine


Jhine, your internet must be fast


----------



## Stella-Io

Kirbyz said:


> haha it was speedy jhine



Wow trades and shop restocks, you're a speedy dude


----------



## Nkosazana

If anyone wants a Cyan house I will sell my old one from 2014. I'm done with collectibles SMH.


----------



## BluebearL

Hoping I can maybe buy one of the yellow houses from someone with the upcoming egg hunt eggs  Aiming for a full row!

Huge congrats to everyone who managed to get one of the houses, they look great in everyone’s lineup.

Thank you to staff and Jeremy for these restocks despite all of the stress, it is really appreciated.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Nkosazana said:


> If anyone wants a Cyan house I will sell my old one from 2014. I'm done with collectibles SMH.


 for store price?


----------



## Stella-Io

Thank you staff for another restock, esp an announced one. I really didn't think I'd get one, much less two Now I'm 4/6 ways complete to having all the houses, a dream lineup I've wanted since I joined tbt a few years ago

Now I gotta prepare for the Easter Event


----------



## King koopa

People: Staff, thanks for the restocks!
Staff:


----------



## SpaceTokki77

who got the dark blue house


----------



## Cosmic-chan

SpaceTokki77 said:


> who got the dark blue house


You got the Cyan omg  it looks nice


----------



## Nkosazana

Cosmic-chan said:


> for store price?


No, since they are unobtainable now unless you trade. Most I'd accept is 1k


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Nkosazana said:


> Not really since they are unobtainable thro
> 
> No, since they are unobtainable now unless you trade. Most I'd accept is 1k


Oh okie ! Nevermind then.


----------



## Jhine7

-


----------



## Plume

How many 2021 yellow houses were released, anyway? My feeling is that there are two, but I wonder if there's one I missed.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Plume said:


> How many 2021 yellow houses were released, anyway? My feeling is that there are two, but I wonder if there's one I missed.


there’s two!


----------



## Emolga59

IonicKarma said:


> View attachment 363760


That's awesome karms!!


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Jhine7 said:


> Looks like the winner of the yellow house has remained anonymous? Just like winning the lottery irl


It was Ionic Karma!  She posted earlier.


----------



## xara

now that the chaos is finally over until the egg hunt LOL, i’d like to once again thank the staff for all that they do for us. despite how stressful it could be at times, i’m still super grateful for the restocks and am happy to of been able to add some flowers, fruits and of course, houses to my collectible collection!! this community is so fun to be apart of and for everyone who didn’t land the collectible/s that they wanted, i hope you’ll be able to obtain them one day!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I'm not ready for the egg hunt. Last year frustrated me too much


----------



## King koopa

xara said:


> now that the chaos is finally over until the egg hunt LOL, i’d like to once again thank the staff for all that they do for us. despite how stressful it could be at times, i’m still super grateful for the restocks and am happy to of been able to add some flowers, fruits and of course, houses to my collectible collection!! this community is so fun to be apart of and for everyone who didn’t land the collectible/s that they wanted, i hope you’ll be able to obtain them one day!


I'm  excited for the egg hunt


----------



## Nefarious

Congrats to everyone that was able to buy a house! Biggest congrats to @IonicKarma , during the battle of the houses, you came out on top with that supreme Yellow House snag! 

Thanks Jeremy for the shop restock, and for this schedule restock specifically. Gave many a chance that would have missed it otherwise. ^^


----------



## xara

Koopadude100 said:


> I'm  excited for the egg hunt



i am, too! the egg hunts are lowkey stressful af for me lol but they’re loads of fun, too and i’m super excited for it to start. :’)


----------



## -Lumi-

Cosmic-chan said:


> I'm not ready for the egg hunt. Last year frustrated me too much



I’ve never participated in an egg hunt and I’m feeling a little nervous seeing this & other posts like it  I take it they’re tricky then?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

-Lumi- said:


> I’ve never participated in an egg hunt and I’m feeling a little nervous seeing this & other posts like it  I take it they’re tricky then?


It was super hard ! Though I'm just slow and an over thinker so I'm not good at puzzles


----------



## mocha.

Who woulda thought some pixels would be in such high demand! 

Congrats to those you managed to get the collectibles they wanted & thank you to the staff ♡ so excited for the egg hunt - I’m hoping to do better than last year :’)


----------



## Cadbberry

The egg hunt is so super fun! Yall will love it I am sure


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

-Lumi- said:


> I’ve never participated in an egg hunt and I’m feeling a little nervous seeing this & other posts like it  I take it they’re tricky then?


Some clues are trickier than others, but I will say it helps a lot if you're very familiar with TBT.


----------



## Jacob

IonicKarma said:


> I got the yellow house!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 363760



Your lineup!!!!!! hot ! congrats on the yellow thing


----------



## -Lumi-

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Some clues are trickier than others, but I will say it helps a lot if you're very familiar with TBT.



Oh thank you! I’ll try and get more familiar with the site then. I’m not the best at clues but I’ll try anyways


----------



## King koopa

-Lumi- said:


> Oh thank you! I’ll try and get more familiar with the site then. I’m not the best at clues but I’ll try anyways


Same
(I wonder if I'll get lucky and win a frost egg or any egg that's blue during that)


----------



## deana

I am excited for the egg hunt itself of course but I am also very excited for this 


Jeremy said:


> We'll also be hosting a side event for Easter that will be starting a week from now on *March 27th.*​



I'm hoping for some side activities similar to what we had for Halloween (including some easy participation prizes )


----------



## Dio

deanapants said:


> I am excited for the egg hunt itself of course but I am also very excited for this
> 
> 
> I'm hoping for some side activities similar to what we had for Halloween (including some easy participation prizes )


I'm hoping that there is an egg decorating contest that seems like a lot of fun ^_^


----------



## King koopa

The thread when Jeremy restocks:


The thread after Jeremy restocks:


----------



## Dinosaurz

Koopadude100 said:


> The thread when Jeremy restocks:View attachment 363777
> The thread after Jeremy restocks: View attachment 363778


Some people like me only log on for restocks and events lol


----------



## Halloqueen

Koopadude100 said:


> Same
> (I wonder if I'll get lucky and win a frost egg or any egg that's blue during that)


The eggs are usually all new each year, so probably not a Frost Egg. Maybe something blue though, we'll have to see what this year's stock is.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

I participated in the restock on my slow asf phone and I somehow still managed to get a teal house, I'm so happy


----------



## LambdaDelta

Koopadude100 said:


> Same
> (I wonder if I'll get lucky and win a frost egg or any egg that's blue during that)


if the side event is like 2019's, the winners will get one of any non-2021 and non-golden egg of their choice

for the record, 2019 winner picks were 2x disco eggs and a galaxy egg


----------



## Sheep Villager

LambdaDelta said:


> if the side event is like 2019's, the winners will get one of any non-2021 and non-golden egg of their choice
> 
> for the record, 2019 winner picks were 2x disco eggs and a galaxy egg



Wasn't last years side event reward a normal Easter egg though? There was a room decorating contest themed around easter.
I think that was the only way to get a 2020 Easter Egg.​


----------



## LambdaDelta

Sheep Villager said:


> Wasn't last years side event reward a normal Easter egg though? There was a room decorating contest themed around easter.
> I think that was the only way to get a 2020 Easter Egg.​


I said 2019. we're in 2021

	Post automatically merged: Mar 24, 2021

also, slight correction: they could've chosen one of the new 2019 eggs too for the 2019 side event prize. just none of them did


----------



## Cosmic-chan

My line up sparks joy. The puppies play outside in the gardens and when they're done they finally have a home to go too !


----------



## tessa grace

The shop restocked 5 minutes after I got out of school and was driving home, so it was really the worst time for me. Congrats to everyone who got something though!


----------



## King koopa

It's the truth


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Koopadude100 said:


> View attachment 363819
> It's the truth


Yes this tbh


----------



## Midoriya

I’m going to be honest.  I messed up on the yellow house because I was prepared for it, but literally fat fingered it and clicked the wrong area, which made me have to go back and take longer.  Looking back on it now though I’m just laughing a lot.  I knew I should have gone for something else.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I still want a mori cri it was literally in my basket


----------



## xara

just woke up from a nap and hoo boy it felt good to do that without waking up and finding out that i missed a restock.


----------



## Miharu

Super excited for the Easter Hunt! It's pretty fun when you randomly come across an egg after opening up who knows how many tabs ahaha!

Thanks Staff for all your hard work! I hope everyone got what they wanted from the restock! I think it was a great idea to make it unique for this restock to make it fair for those who don't already own one.


----------



## Dinosaurz

xara said:


> just woke up from a nap and hoo boy it felt good to do that without waking up and finding out that i missed a restock.


Bruh I set an alarm and I almost missed it haha literally 2 minutes before I was like “oh”


----------



## LambdaDelta

I look forward to seeing how many new people being all hype for the easter event change their tune after they're mentally decimated by the riddles


----------



## Nefarious

As much as I'm excited to solve riddles again, if it's back to having the search disabled, I'm kind of dreading it this time around.
_I'm kind of hoping there won't be any egg designs that really catch my eye so I don't have to go through the pain. _


----------



## xara

NefariousKing said:


> As much as I'm excited to solve riddles again, if it's back to having the search disabled, I'm kind of dreading it this time around.
> _I'm kind of hoping there won't be any egg designs that really catch my eye so I don't have to go through the pain. _



halloweaster was my first egg hunt and i was still struggling even _with_ the search engine lol so,, i really don’t wanna know what they’re like without it. >_<


----------



## Plainbluetees

thanks Jeremy for the restock! I’m glad some people could get what they wanted... I don’t think the shop has seen so much traffic in a while.


----------



## Foreverfox

xara said:


> halloweaster was my first egg hunt and i was still struggling even _with_ the search engine lol so,, i really don’t wanna know what they’re like without it. >_<


Honestly, having it didn't really help much anyway. It was more just a false comfort that didn't actually comfort at all.


----------



## Jeremy

I don't anticipate that we'll disable the search, especially because a lot of the forum now relies on it (like the thread filtering in the trading boards).


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Me and the new members looking for all the clues during the next egg hunt:


----------



## Dinosaurz

Cosmic-chan said:


> Me and the new members looking for all the clues during the next egg hunt:


Like a lot of things in life the first is always the hardest. I recommend looking at past egg hunts answers to get a feel for how it works and how evil the staff are


----------



## LambdaDelta

Jeremy said:


> I don't anticipate that we'll disable the search, especially because a lot of the forum now relies on it (like the thread filtering in the trading boards).


bless the improved search mechanisms

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021



Dinosaurz said:


> Like a lot of things in life the first is always the hardest.


idk, I remember my first egg hunt actually being my best result

	Post automatically merged: Mar 25, 2021



Cosmic-chan said:


> Me and the new members looking for all the clues during the next egg hunt:


oh, finding the clues is easy. they're all in the annual easter egg hunt event thread

it's solving them that's the problem


----------



## Antonio

my anxiety is already flaring due to the Easter egg hunt


----------



## Pintuition

I actually enjoyed the Halloween egg hunt so I'm hopeful for the Bunny Day one this year. I love solving puzzles and following clues so it's right up my street. I was happy to hear searching will likely be allowed though. I think I might have found maybe 2-3 eggs last year without it, haha. It's my first Bunny Day on the forum so I'm excited!!


----------



## Antonio

What if they don't bring back the egg hunt and come up with an even more anxiety inducing event.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

i’m not sure if i should be excited for the egg hunt, i’ve looked at the ones from other years and they seem too difficult for my half of a braincell to understand lol. On the other hand, there might be some cute eggs for this year...?


----------



## Matt0106

Is the Egg Hunt like the TBT Fair where most people at least end up walking out with something? Or is it truly one of those events where it's extremely difficult to win anything?


----------



## -Lumi-

SpaceTokki77 said:


> i’m not sure if i should be excited for the egg hunt, i’ve looked at the ones from other years and they seem too difficult for my half of a braincell to understand lol. On the other hand, there might be some cute eggs for this year...?



Me when I looked at last years event  the clues made absolutely 0 sense to me and my non-puzzle friendly brain so we’ll see how this goes  but id like to try because I bet there will be pretty eggs!!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I rather just buy the eggs with tbt then drill my head on riddles


----------



## Sheep Villager

Matt0106 said:


> Is the Egg Hunt like the TBT Fair where most people at least end up walking out with something? Or is it truly one of those events where it's extremely difficult to win anything?



No award is guaranteed for the egg hunt. There are no participation only prices. I believe last year to buy the lowest egg from the shop you had to have solved at least 3 of the riddles.

I would say just do your best. It's all about figuring out what the riddle wants you to find and then actually finding it. I recommend looking at the Halloweaster egg hunt clues to get an idea.​


----------



## Matt0106

Sheep Villager said:


> No award is guaranteed for the egg hunt. There are no participation only prices. I believe last year to buy the lowest egg from the shop you had to have solved at least 3 of the riddles.
> 
> I would say just do your best. It's all about figuring out what the riddle wants you to find and then actually finding it. I recommend looking at the Halloweaster egg hunt clues to get an idea.​


I'll look into that, thank you!


----------



## JellyBeans

Matt0106 said:


> Is the Egg Hunt like the TBT Fair where most people at least end up walking out with something? Or is it truly one of those events where it's extremely difficult to win anything?


there are usually different priced eggs depending on how many clues you get right, so the more clues you find you can either buy the more expensive eggs or multiple of the cheaper ones
still typing and realise I've been beaten to it lol but I guess I'll reply nonetheless, I would also recommend looking at the Halloweaster clues and possibly also past years because they give you an idea of what to expect. sometimes you also stumble upon clues accidentally so if you scour the forum enough you're sure to find something!


----------



## jiny

im excited but also scared bc ive only participated in 2016's egg hunt n the halloweaster one ;-; 
i've only managed to buy the eggs that you can only get by solving 3 clues/puzzles lol hopefully my brain works this year


----------



## Fye

thanks for all the restocks! the houses are really cute so I love seeing them in more lineups now. And can't wait for the next egg hunt - especially since we'll have the search bar again!


----------



## xara

2-D said:


> What if they don't bring back the egg hunt and come up with an even more anxiety inducing event.



nooooo don’t give them any ideas.


----------



## Antonio

xara said:


> nooooo don’t give them any ideas.


What if they made it were we have to figure out what the clue is (by decrypting for example) and then attempt to solve it.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

ok, i just looked at the halloweaster and 7th annual egg hunts...they look IMPOSSIBLE. I was able to figure out 4-5 of the riddles, but the tricky part is finding them around the forum. This’ll be fun


----------



## Cosmic-chan

wait y'all are gonna do the challenge? Imma just watch lmao


----------



## xara

2-D said:


> What if they made it were we have to figure out what the clue is (by decrypting for example) and then attempt to solve it.



please no-


----------



## Lightspring

Me despite being here for almost 5 years and never found a single egg for the egg hunts:


----------



## Cosmic-chan

2-D said:


> What if they made it were we have to figure out what the clue is (by decrypting for example) and then attempt to solve it.



No ! NOO !! WHY WOULD YOU SAY THAT?!


----------



## Kirbyz

2-D said:


> What if they don't bring back the egg hunt and come up with an even more anxiety inducing event.


nice april fools joke huh


----------



## Paperboy012305

I missed out in the clover raffle, but congrats winners!

I can’t wait for the Easter event. I want to try and get all the clues/puzzles this time, but I won’t get the gold egg, there are far better looking eggs than that.


----------



## amemome

i keep missing the house restocks  i guess i'll just participate extra hard during easter and be satisfied with some new eggs.


----------



## Antonio

xara said:


> please no-
> 
> View attachment 363926


And what if they put some fake clues in there aswell.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

2-D said:


> And what if they put some fake clues in there aswell.


please no-


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Cosmic-chan said:


> I rather just buy the eggs with tbt then drill my head on riddles


your wallet will not thank you for this lol

also are restocks still happening? I was under the impression that the one yesterday evening was the last one (tbh not sure why).


----------



## SpaceTokki77

xSuperMario64x said:


> your wallet will not thank you for this lol
> 
> also are restocks still happening? I was under the impression that the one yesterday evening was the last one (tbh not sure why).


The restocks are over I believe!


Jeremy said:


> All right, we're done with the restocks for now! Sorry to those of you who couldn't get the rare items you wanted, but far more people were refreshing than we had collectibles available!


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> your wallet will not thank you for this lol
> 
> also are restocks still happening? I was under the impression that the one yesterday evening was the last one (tbh not sure why).


The restocks are over now. The next scheduled activity is the [redacted] event launching early morning (EST) March 27th!


----------



## xara

2-D said:


> And what if they put some fake clues in there aswell.



omg nO-


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> The restocks are over now. The next scheduled activity is the [redacted] event launching early morning (EST) March 27th!


Early morning Est would be I’m guessing middle of the night gmt?


----------



## Chris

Roxxy said:


> Early morning Est would be I’m guessing middle of the night gmt?


Late morning GMT.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

xSuperMario64x said:


> your wallet will not thank you for this lol
> 
> also are restocks still happening? I was under the impression that the one yesterday evening was the last one (tbh not sure why).


Losing tbt > losing my brain cells


----------



## Roxxy

Vrisnem said:


> Late morning GMT.


Yay, some good news at last


----------



## Antonio

Cosmic-chan said:


> Losing tbt > losing my brain cells


Good thing I don't have any brain cells.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> The restocks are over now. The next scheduled activity is the [redacted] event launching early morning (EST) March 27th!


Okay just making sure, I saw someone say something about missing restocks from only an hour ago so I was confused lol.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

2-D said:


> Good thing I don't have any brain cells.


I only keep 2 for college. The rest died


----------



## SpaceTokki77

we won’t be allowed to work together for the egg hunt, correct?


----------



## King koopa

Cosmic-chan said:


> I only keep 2 for college. The rest died


I still have braincells but they are insane


----------



## jiny

SpaceTokki77 said:


> we won’t be allowed to work together for the egg hunt, correct?


nope not at all !!


----------



## Chris

SpaceTokki77 said:


> we won’t be allowed to work together for the egg hunt, correct?


Correct. Everyone must work alone. If we learn of anyone working together we confiscate their eggs.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

syub said:


> nope not at all !!


ok! thanks for letting me know 
now i don’t expect to get any eggs lmao


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Vrisnem said:


> Correct. Everyone must work alone. If we learn of anyone working together we confiscate their eggs.


what do you guys do with the confiscated eggs? make a cheater's omlette?


----------



## Chris

xSuperMario64x said:


> what do you guys do with the confiscated eggs? make a cheater's omlette?


I'm partial to soft-boiled eggs with toast soldiers.


----------



## Foreverfox

xSuperMario64x said:


> what do you guys do with the confiscated eggs? make a cheater's omlette?


Bahaha, i laughed way louder than I should have at this. Especially since my son is attempting a nap lol  but @Vrisnem   in all seriousness, people have worked together in the past? But...why?


----------



## Chris

Foreverfox said:


> Bahaha, i laughed way louder than I should have at this. Especially since my son is attempting a nap lol  but @Vrisnem in all seriousness, people have worked together in the past? But...why?


It has happened in the past. My (perhaps naïve) theory is that people just get a bit over-excited and carried away or just want to be nice and are help their friends. Unfortunately it goes against the spirit of the event so we cannot allow it.


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> It has happened in the past. My (perhaps naïve) theory is that people just get a bit over-excited and carried away or just want to be nice and are help their friends. Unfortunately it goes against the spirit of the event so we cannot allow it.


That's what I would theorize too. I would think the thought of losing eggs would be enough to discourage that entirely! I mean...eggs! I do realize not everyone is as enthusiastic about eggs as I am, but still, haha


----------



## Antonio

Cosmic-chan said:


> I only keep 2 for college. The rest died


I should have probably kept my 2 braincells for college.


----------



## LambdaDelta

Cosmic-chan said:


> I rather just buy the eggs with tbt then drill my head on riddles


that might potentially be the only thing harder than solving the riddles


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

LambdaDelta said:


> that might potentially be the only thing harder than solving the riddles



Anyone who says buying egg collectibles is easier than finding the currency for them has never bumped a thread for months on end lol


----------



## Plainbluetees

I’m guilty of never doing a tbt egg hunt in my life  
they look hard ahhhh


----------



## Antonio

Plainbluetees said:


> I’m guilty of never doing a tbt egg hunt in my life
> they look hard ahhhh


The staff like being extra when coming up with clues


----------



## uwuzumakii

2-D said:


> The staff like being extra when coming up with clues



Especially when they bury an egg 800 posts deep into a thread with 3k total posts, that's always fun to find.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Anyone who says buying egg collectibles is easier than finding the currency for them has never bumped a thread for months on end lol


and then there's the cost for a bunch of them

I've said this before, but I'm super glad I finished off near all of my older eggs collecting before the new horizons influx of new members happened and spiked egg prices even harder


----------



## Stil

So, a little off topic, when will we be getting the cycling webpage background for morning/day/evening/night?


----------



## Chris

Infinity said:


> So, a little off topic, when will we be getting the cycling webpage background for morning/day/evening/night?


This feature will be returning soon.


----------



## skarmoury

LambdaDelta said:


> for the record, 2019 winner picks were 2x disco eggs and a galaxy egg



i still stand by the galaxy egg > disco egg


----------



## Foreverfox

Vrisnem said:


> This feature will be returning soon.


I love the recurring trademark between this and Jeremy's OP, haha. It makes me happy.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


----------



## Plainbluetees

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


Good morning! If I had to choose a favorite out of _all _the eggs, it would be the aurora egg. It’s so pretty. I can’t wait to try my shot at the egg hunt!


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Plainbluetees said:


> Good morning! If I had to choose a favorite out of _all _the eggs, it would be the aurora egg. It’s so pretty. I can’t wait to try my shot at the egg hunt!


ooh, that one is one of my favorites too! although my #1 has to be the 


 galaxy egg!
i hope we get some new space or pastel themed eggs, although i’m anticipating some NH themed ones?


----------



## Che5hire Cat

Can't wait to spend 3+ hours on one egg clue and afterwards getting angry at myself because the answer was so easy to find out. :') 


SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


Good morning! I kinda fell in love with the Kirby and Chao eggs, both looking so adorable. It's hard to tell for what kind of eggs I'm hopping for, all their designs are so pretty. Idk, are AC villager/NPC themed eggs a thing yet?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


My favorite egg will always be the Waluigi egg cause that's god tier symbolism, but i also love the disco ball egg and the aurora egg 

(I'll get that disco ball egg someday hdieidbdyeidbe)


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Sweetley said:


> Good morning! I kinda fell in love with the Kirby and Chao eggs, both looking so adorable. It's hard to tell for what kind of eggs I'm hopping for, all their designs are so pretty. Idk, are AC villager/NPC themed eggs a thing yet?



There's only a Flick Halloweaster Egg for those categories, so there's plenty of room for future designs!


----------



## skarmoury

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?





My favorite is the poptart egg! I really love simple and cute patterns & I was captivated by the acnh poptart design 
I'm not expecting a whole lot for the eggs this year (I love a surprise), but I just hope at least one is a cute/pastel egg! (cliche i know )


----------



## Nefarious

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?



From the Easter ones, the Nightmare Egg is super sexy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Of all eggs, my true love is the Flick Egg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping for a dark colored egg, though they had plenty during Halloween, so I'm not actually expecting more this time around. Will just have to wait and see, I'm pretty easily swayed for cute ones like the Eevee Egg too.


----------



## LadyDestani

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


My favorite is the Aurora Egg, which I thankfully own. I also love the Galaxy Egg, Nightmare Egg, and all of the Halloweaster Eggs, but especially the Cobweb Egg.

I'm not usually into the pastel colors, so I prefer all of the darker eggs. I don't have any expectations for this year because they always surprise me. I'm just hoping for a good selection with something for everybody.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

On the topic of favorite eggs, mine is definitely the Galaxy Easter Egg.  The one I have was a gift which makes it very special by proxy, but I also just love the design of it.


----------



## Chris

I'm not a big egg collectible lover, but I adore the Flick Halloweaster Egg.  

...that might've been obvious now that I think about it.


----------



## xara

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?



good morning! i honestly like all of the eggs but my favourites definitely have to be the frost egg, aurora egg, leaf ticket egg, ditto egg, candy corn egg and zombie egg! i’m not really sure what i’d like this year but i bet whatever eggs we get will be amazing!


----------



## Sheep Villager

I'm a simple person. My favorite egg is just the easter egg. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I do also like the leaf ticket egg.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm hoping we'll get an egg collectible with Zippers face on it this year.
 I would gladly try to get 5 of those if it were to happen just to have a full line.​


----------



## Kirbyz

my absolute favourites, all the egg collectibles are perfect though


----------



## jiny

my favorite egg is the togepi egg


----------



## -Lumi-

I love the dreamy egg 

 the most  I love the soft pretty colours of it it makes me so happy to see 

Especially now that I have all my pink roses having a dreamy egg or an egg with similar colours would be so nice


----------



## Pintuition

The dreamy egg reigns supreme in my heart! 

 I'm all about pink and those pastel vibes. I am also partial to the sakura egg 

 and it's next on my list once I save up just a bit more TBT. I love the eggs!

I'm hoping this Bunny Day brings at least one egg in this kind of lane! Though I am still obsessed with the cobweb egg 

 and would be down for spooky as well!


----------



## Foreverfox

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


Nightmare, Galaxy, Disco, Frost, Aurora, Pastel Disco. Hoping for all of these and new, but similar ones!


----------



## Lightspring

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


Zen egg for sure


----------



## Jacob

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


It used to be Disco Ball egg but I think its the Chao egg!


----------



## Halloqueen

My favorite egg collectible is honestly the Golden Egg because of its exclusivity, though I've already accepted that I'll never actually earn one since I've never solved all 25 clues & puzzles in an egg hunt, and even if I did, I'm certain I won't ever be the first one to do so and be able to purchase it in any given year.

Other than that, I'm particularly fond of the Candy Egg, Candy Corn Halloweaster Egg, Classic Easter Egg, Cobweb Halloweaster Egg, Easter Egg, Poptart Egg, Togepi Egg, and Yoshi Egg. If I had to choose just one, probably the Candy Corn.

I'm drawn more to the simplistic-but-still-maybe-a-little-detailed sort of eggs as opposed to the really fancy eggs. Also don't really like the eggs to have extra bits and bobs attached, other than Pikmin Egg or Flick Egg since they sort of need it to best represent the characters. The moon on the Nightmare Egg always felt extraneous, the stars on the Dreamy Egg as well but less so, but I would prefer both without. Not bashing either, just personal taste.

Looking forward to whatever side event is coming tomorrow and also looking forward to the egg hunt starting on the 3rd. Interested to see what sort of new eggs will be unveiled this year.


----------



## Antonio

This egg was obvious the best, too sad they were all fakes.


----------



## xara

2-D said:


> View attachment 364149 This egg was obvious the best, too sad they were all fakes.



omg?? i’ve literally never seen that before but i want one,, it looks so cool! :’o


----------



## Chris

xara said:


> omg?? i’ve literally never seen that before but i want one,, it looks so cool! :’o


In 2018 Easter Sunday fell on April 1st, so we released fake eggs before switching them out for the real ones.

They were:



 - Thunder's Cardboard Egg​

 - Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg​

 - Oblivia's Starpower Egg​

 - Oblivia's Happy Egg​

 - Laudine's Closed Eyes Egg​

 - Thunder's Golden Breakfast​

I had this as my line-up during that year's egg hunt:
​


----------



## LittleMissPanda

My most favorite egg is the one and only...

 

 
Galaxy Egg​Then there's the lovely Zen Egg 


The delightful Sakura Egg 


The steadfast Pikmin Egg 


The always happy Happy Ditto Egg 


The bouncy Yoshi Egg 


The adorably cuddly Eevee Egg 


And lastly, the charming Classic Egg 



For new egg ideas, lately I've been thinking about how cute it'd be to have a Totoro Egg (they're round and cute like eggs ^-^) and a Legend of Zelda inspired Egg, such as the Wind Fish Egg~


----------



## xara

Vrisnem said:


> In 2018 Easter Sunday fell on April 1st, so we released fake eggs before switching them out for the real ones.
> 
> They were:
> 
> View attachment 364156 - Thunder's Cardboard Egg​View attachment 364155 - Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg​View attachment 364154 - Oblivia's Starpower Egg​View attachment 364153 - Oblivia's Happy Egg​View attachment 364152 - Laudine's Closed Eyes Egg​View attachment 364151 - Thunder's Golden Breakfast​
> 
> I had this as my line-up during that year's egg hunt:
> ​View attachment 364153 View attachment 364153 View attachment 364153 View attachment 364153 View attachment 364153​View attachment 364152 View attachment 364152 View attachment 364152 View attachment 364152 View attachment 364152​



wait those are so cool.  i’m a little concerned about the fact that i want the breakfast collectible though.  and even as a joke, that’s a nice looking lineup, too!


----------



## moo_nieu

the flick egg is my favorite for sure, but the nightmare egg is really cool too


----------



## Roxxy

I will never have a chance at owning one but the nightmare egg is purple gorgeousness  so hoping for anything purple in the egg hunt. Also hoping my brain cell can work out some of the clues


----------



## Foreverfox

LittleMissPanda said:


> My most favorite egg is the one and only...
> 
> View attachment 364131
> Galaxy Egg​Then there's the lovely Zen Egg View attachment 364137
> The delightful Sakura Egg View attachment 364138
> The steadfast Pikmin Egg View attachment 364139
> The always happy Happy Ditto Egg View attachment 364140
> The bouncy Yoshi Egg View attachment 364143
> The adorably cuddly Eevee Egg View attachment 364144
> And lastly, the charming Classic Egg View attachment 364147
> 
> For new egg ideas, lately I've been thinking about how cute it'd be to have a Totoro Egg (they're round and cute like eggs ^-^) and a Legend of Zelda inspired Egg, such as the Wind Fish Egg~


WIND FISH EGG!!! yesss! I love the Totoro idea too!


----------



## Biyaya

My favorite eggs are the chao eggs! The eevee, togepi and yoshi eggs are up on my list too (in no particular order). I don't have the togepi one though.

Having an Alolan vulpix egg would be dope!


----------



## Plume

I think my favorite eggs are the chao, poptart, and togepi. I'm a fan of spots!


----------



## Midoriya

My favorite eggs are the Togepi, Ditto, Pikachu, and Eevee eggs.  Basically all of the Pokemon eggs seeing as I’m a huge Pokemon fan.


----------



## Fye

Like some people already said I'd love more pokemon or element-themed eggs. But on the other hand I'm hoping to get an egg or two to trade towards the elusive Flick egg so I'm hoping I don't get too attached. Looking forward to them either way!


----------



## tiffanistarr

Is anyone else curious about the event starting tomorrow? I hope it's fun!


----------



## Chris

tiffanistarr said:


> Is anyone else curious about the event starting tomorrow? I hope it's fun!


I think it's fun! Hopefully you all will too.


----------



## Lavamaize

Vrisnem said:


> I think it's fun! Hopefully you all will too.


Do you mean "*Hop*fully"?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Lavamaize said:


> Do you mean "*Hop*fully"?


noooooooo omg lol


----------



## xara

tiffanistarr said:


> Is anyone else curious about the event starting tomorrow? I hope it's fun!



i am! i saw someone theorize that it could be an easter egg designing contest which i think could be fun! but regardless, i’m super excited.


----------



## tiffanistarr

xara said:


> i am! i saw someone theorize that it could be an easter egg designing contest which i think could be fun! but regardless, i’m super excited. ☺


oh! Egg Decorating would be so cute and fun! I loved the card making at Valentines but was too scared to submit anything but egg decorating would be adorable and I think I'd try with that! That's such a fun idea, even if it's not what the event is, i think i might incorporate that into work!


----------



## Cosmic-chan

This sounds eggcellent. I hope these events are they're cracked up to be or I'mma make like Zipper and hop on.


----------



## oak

Wait are we still talking about our favourite eggs or am I late to the party. These ones have always stood out to me:









Also the Aurora egg but that guy is expensive and out of my league.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

if there is an egg decorating contest will we be able to decorate a fake egg?
edit: or maybe draw an egg and decorate it?

If not then I guess I'll have to go to the supermarket and waste a dozen eggs for one project lol (I have no use for eggs)


----------



## Antonio

Vrisnem said:


> I think it's fun! Hopefully you all will too.


Will it be mentally exhausting though?


----------



## tiffanistarr

Cosmic-chan said:


> This sounds eggcellent. I hope these events are they're cracked up to be or I'mma make like Zipper and hop on.


omg lol noooo the puns are killing me haha


----------



## Antonio

tiffanistarr said:


> omg lol noooo the puns are killing me haha


The puns are literally killing me, help


----------



## Roxxy

2-D said:


> Will it be mentally exhausting though?


Yes, yes it will


----------



## Stella-Io

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?



I'm a fan of the galaxy and nightmare eggs, I love me a night theme. Luckily last year I was able to get the moonlit egg so I'm one step closer to getting a full night time lineup.


----------



## ~Kilza~

My favorite eggs would have to be the Flick egg and Red Pikmin egg, both of which are helped out by my affinity for red, lol. Definitely wouldn't mind more red-based eggs to be introduced in the upcoming egg hunt.


----------



## BluebearL

I’m not an egg collector myself but I do love the Aurora and disco eggs the most. Pikmin egg would come very close after that.

Disco-Aurora-pikmin


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I love the most basic egg of them all. The Easter egg makes me happy. I have 3 of em ! The Sakura egg is pretty and of course the dreamy egg is nice.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question: you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?


----------



## Cosmic-chan

I would want the animated shooting stars collectible! Though that's a prize so..I guess my dream collectible the dreamy egg.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question. you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?


for me it would honestly prob be my glam feather, cause I love my wah eggs but the glam feather is just the epitome of everything that is awesome and absolutely gorgeous


----------



## Kirbyz

kirby egg if nothing else, at the end of the day it’s the most fitting for me haha


----------



## jiny

a heart glow wand !! it’s so cute honestly i would display it by itself with nothing else hahaha


----------



## xara

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question: you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?



leave it to tokki to always leave us entertained.  sskjsks this is a no brainer for me - crescent-moon wand ftw! it’s not tradable anyways but it’s genuinely my favourite collectible and i want one so so bad. definitely hope to see it return as an event prize or even a raffle prize one day.


----------



## Cosmic-chan

Tokki is always a lovely member that keeps us active


----------



## Kattea

My favourite egg is the Dreamy Easter Egg.  


  It's the last collectible I need for my dream lineup and I hope to have one soon.


----------



## Antonio

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question: you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?


My voodoo dolls, I would die if they disappeared.


----------



## Jhine7

Out of the ones I currently own, probably either my recently acquired toy hammer or kaleidoclover.


----------



## Matt0106

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question: you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?


My prized possession is my animated shooting star! Genuinely thought I didn't win anything during 2020's TBT Fair, and then I realized there was one more result section for one of the drawing contests at the very end of the post, and I just so happened to be there. Definitely one of the best "aha!" moments


----------



## SpaceTokki77

Cosmic-chan said:


> Tokki is always a lovely member that keeps us active





xara said:


> leave it to tokki to always leave us entertained


I- thank u both sm, i’m legit crying rn,,, that made my whole week


----------



## LadyDestani

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question: you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?


That's a tough one. I would say either my Aurora Sky because it's so pretty and I love everything about it or the Tetris Grid because I live for Tetris and wish I had been around back when those were given out as prizes.


----------



## Foreverfox

Of the ones I own, my nightmare egg, hands down, always, forever. I will always want more of them, but will always be _extremely _grateful for the one that I have. Of the ones I don't own, probably the crescent moon glow wand. I love it!


----------



## xara

not me coming up with like,, 3 easter egg design ideas when that might not even be the event.


----------



## Foreverfox

xara said:


> not me coming up with like,, 3 easter egg design ideas when that might not even be the event.


Same, I spent the past 2 days buying various crafting supplies that would cover any of the 4 designs I considered before landing on one that may not even come to fruition. Lol


----------



## Nefarious

SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question: you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?



_Aaa such a hard question._ I really love all my collectibles, but I think the *one *would be my Dark Candy. I really was genuinely ecstatic when I received it (wish I screenshot my reaction, literally the one time I would keyboard spam in all caps haha), it’s super special to me. It’s the catalyst for my current obsession with collectibles and I made a silly OC out of it (a little adventurer with a tiny sword haha).


----------



## porkpie28

The side along Easter event should start today


----------



## Kirbyz

so excited to see what the wonderful staff have in store for us today! they always have something up their sleeve, man do you guys ever catch a break


----------



## xara

it’s 3am but i’m too excited to sleep shsjsjs. looking forward to the event today!!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I really hope I will be able to find some eggs this time! I'm always so bad at understand the hints.. 
But I have a lot of free time right now, so at least in the worst case I will just check through all +9.8 million posts


----------



## Chris

porkpie28 said:


> The side along Easter event should start today


Indeed it is! It will be going live this morning.  



SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question: you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?


For me it would absolutely have to be the Goose Plush collectible:


----------



## LambdaDelta

SpaceTokki77 said:


> good morning! what are everyone’s favorite eggs? and what kinds of eggs are you hoping for this year?


yes, and the easter kind


Vrisnem said:


> In 2018 Easter Sunday fell on April 1st, so we released fake eggs before switching them out for the real ones.
> 
> They were:
> 
> View attachment 364156 - Thunder's Cardboard Egg​View attachment 364155 - Jeremy's JPEG Resetti Egg​View attachment 364154 - Oblivia's Starpower Egg​View attachment 364153 - Oblivia's Happy Egg​View attachment 364152 - Laudine's Closed Eyes Egg​View attachment 364151 - Thunder's Golden Breakfast​


I still wish these were real or at least toggleable with the real ones


SpaceTokki77 said:


> hello everyone, good evening. back at it again with another collectible question: you only get 1 collectible that you cannot sell/give away. what is it?


moon wand. easy. ancient lantern as a close second


----------

